# من سنرشحه لحكم مصر ....... فقره بكائية ...!!!!



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*كثيرا ما أفكر ..... ترى من الذى أرشحه ليتولى حكم مصر ..... ففشلت أن أجد من أرشحه ...... فقد سقطت كافة الوجوه في الوحل ....

الدكتور البرادعى ........ شخص أثبت أنه ضعيف ومتخازل  .... بل ومتلاعب

صباحى ...... مازال يغنى على مووايل القضية الفلسطينية والحمساوية .....

أحمد شفيق ....... هرب وباع قضيته عشان مايتبهدلش ........

فاضل مين ..... مفيش غير الجرابيع ...... بائعى الآلهة وأنصاف الرجال ....

هل لديكم أحد ......؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مازلت اظن ان حمدين صباحى هو المرشح الانسب بالنسبة ليا 
لو ترشح الفريق السيسي سيكسب الرهان 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتمنى ان السيسى يترشح 
هو الوحيد اللى يستحق لقب رئيس مصر 
مش لاقية حد غيره بصراحة بيحب البلد دى من قلبه بعيد عن اى نفوذ ومصالح 

*​


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

البرادعي وشششش  وللأسف هيتحارب من الكل وهيستقيل قبل سنة لانه عايز ينضّف فعلاً

ومفيش حد غيره للأسف فمصر مش هتتحسن ع الاقل ال20 سنة الجايين دول


----------



## soul & life (29 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فى الجولة الاولى كنت من مرشحين حمدين وفى الاعادة رشحت احمد شفيق
وبصراحة الاثنين مواقفهم فيها تخاذل سواء حمدين وكلامه وسلبيته وانضمامه لجبهة الانقاذ اللى مهياش جبهة ولا قادرة على انقاذ حتى نفسها من مواقف كتير مخجلة
واحمد شفيق اللى ساب البلد وريح دماغه وبقا بيراسلنا عبر الاقمار الصناعية

كمان السيسى بصراحة خايفة عليه من انه يرشح نفسه كده هيأكد الاقاويل اللى بتتقال عليه وانه من البداية طمعان فى السلطة وهيكون فى انشقاق اكتر ما احنا منشقين  محتاجين زعيم وحتى هذة اللحظة لا اجد اى زعماء على الساحة .. غير السيسى
ومن وجهة نظرى لا اؤيد  ترشيحه على الاقل  فى هذة المرحلة


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مصر تتميز ان مفيش حد بيحبها بجد , للاسف صدقونى 
كل واحد بيدور على مصلحته
ولا واحد فيهم بيحب مصر بجد 
وعلشان كده كل دول كانو دايما مستعدين يلعبو على كل الحبال علشان المكاسب , ويعقدو صفقات مع اى حد , حتى لو الشيطان نفسه , علشان مكاسب سياسية 
هى ديه السياسة عموما
مصر عايزة فى الفترة ديه زعيم عنده حلم قومى لمصر يخلى الشعب كله يتوحد وراه 
حد كده زى غاندى او مانديلا او اتاتورك ودى سيلفا 
لكن للاسف مفيش


----------



## AdmanTios (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كثيرا ما أفكر ..... ترى من الذى أرشحه ليتولى حكم مصر ..... ففشلت أن أجد من أرشحه ...... فقد سقطت كافة الوجوه في الوحل ....
> 
> هل لديكم أحد ......؟؟؟؟ *



*أعتقد بأن من أنسب الشخصيات
علي الساحة السياسية بجدارة
هو الدكتور : مصطفي حجازي
و هو حاصل علي دكتوراة في الهندسة
و الإدارة الإستراتيجية ... أعتقد بأنه
واجهه مُشرفة لمصر بهذه الفترة

مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة الزعيم دي نفسها انا رافضها تماما

انا عايز واحد يعمل مؤسسات ويغير دماغ الشعب ويلغي فكرة الزعيم و يحط بجمالها الحريات وكده

وعشان كده باقول البرادعي


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*....... متابع ..... ومنتظر ياسر الجندى .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *مازلت اظن ان حمدين صباحى هو المرشح الانسب بالنسبة ليا
> لو ترشح الفريق السيسي سيكسب الرهان
> *​



*حمدين غرقان في المستنقع الفلسطينى وممكن يورط مصر في حروب ملهاش لازمه زى ما عمل عبد الناصر ..... انا انتخبته في المرحلة الأولى ...*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*هو ما فيش غير دول ؟؟

لسة ما شفناش الترشيحات الجديدة

مصر ولادة يا جدعان*


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2013)

هو فين حد اصلا عشان نفكر فية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا ارشح لكم اثنين
الاول هو الاستاذ/أحمد المسلمانى شخصية عظيمة جدا مفكر رائع
عنده افكار ممتازة جدا تستمع اليه مقنع جدا جدا
اتمنى ان يكون رئيس مصر
الثانى هو مرشح الشعب المصرى/عبد الفتاح السيسى
اصبح له شعبية جارفة رجل معتدل وطنى من الدرجة الاولى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *....... متابع ..... ومنتظر ياسر الجندى .....*


 أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ 

أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس 
فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة 
خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ
> 
> أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس
> فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة
> خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة


هل ممكن استخدام الفاظ قبيحة فى الرد 
محمد سليم العوا محامى محمد مرسي !!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ
> 
> أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس
> فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة
> خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة



*معتدلة ؟؟!!!!​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اولا محمد البرادعى ( لايصلح اطلاقا )
لقد كشف عنه القناع فى موقفه بعد اقتحام اعتصام رابعة العدوية 
ولا اعتبره مصرى من اساسه بل هو عميل امريكى.


ثانيا حمدين صباحى ( لايصلح )
كان عضو فى جبهة الانقاذ التى لم تنقذ شىء ولم تفعل اى شىء من اجل البلد بل الشعب هو التى انقذ نفسه بنفسه فى ثورة 30 يونية وكانت كلها مصالح شخصية فقط

ثالثا احمد شفيق
مع الاسف ترك المركب وهرب 
واذا رجع مرة اخرى ورشح نفسه سأنتخبه


الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى 
هو انسب شخص لهذا المرحلة الحرجة .
ولكن مع الاسف اذا مسك السلطة سيدعوا للشك ان ماحدث فى 30 يونية كان انقلاب عسكرى وكان السيسى طامعا فى السلطة .

فلا يوجد على الساحة السياسية الى الآن من هو يصلح لهذا المنصب
ولكن اذا رشح اى شخص عسكرى قطعا سأنتخبه


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*من فضلكم يا جماعه الموضوع مُتاح للجميع والاختيارات مفتوحه وغير مُحددة اسماء 
من حق الاستاذ ياسر زى اى عضو أنه يشارك بالاسم اللى يشوفه مناسب من وجهة نظره 
وبدل الاستنكار السلبى ناقشوه فى وجهة  نظره اللى بيعرضها 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ
> 
> أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس
> فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة
> خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة



*محمد سليم العوا  محسوب على تيار المتاجرين بالإسلام زيه زى ابو الفتوح ..... هؤلاء هم اللاعبين الجالسين على دكة البدلاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> أنا ارشح لكم اثنين
> الاول هو الاستاذ/أحمد المسلمانى شخصية عظيمة جدا مفكر رائع
> عنده افكار ممتازة جدا تستمع اليه مقنع جدا جدا
> اتمنى ان يكون رئيس مصر
> ...



*المسلمانى شخصية محترمه فعلا ..... لكن ليس لديه القوة ليكون رئيسا لمصر

السيسى لن اتحدث بشأنه الآن ....... *


----------



## WooDyy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا شعب عاطفى ومش منطقى

يعنى برغم ان السيسي قال مش هترشح ودة كويس لموقفه طبعا

تلاقى ناس بردو تقولك مافيش غير السيسي وعملوا حمله ترشيحات

لا وعملوا حمله توقيعات لترشيحه !!!!!!!

مافيش عقل ولا تفكير خالص .. العواطف بتسوق الناس دى 

المهم .. المرشح المُنتظر لسه شخص مش معروف والتكهنات الحاليه مالهاش لازمه


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ
> 
> أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس
> فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة
> خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة



بس العوا فيه مشكلتين رئيسيتين:


1- الكذب سهل اوي عنده  (اسلحة الكنائس ورجع فيها علطول لما اترشح للرئاسة)

الكذبة الاخرى انه اصلاً انكر انه اتكلم ضد المسيحيين وبيقول لك دول حبايبي وعمري ما قلت عليهم كذا

الكذب مشكلة كبيرة فازاي تثق فيه ده؟


2- العوا ﻻ يؤمن بمساواة بين المواطنين المسلمين والاقباط فكيف تتوقع ان يصطف وراه الاقباط وغير المسلمين كلهم دون محاولة اسقاطه لانه تهديد ليهم وعلى حياتهم؟


----------



## WooDyy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ
> 
> أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس
> فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة
> خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة


 

العوااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههه

ردك مش معناه غير انك بتستخف بعقولنا !!!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*يوجد مجموعه من الناس تنساق الي اي اسلامي بدون التفكير الجيد في شخصه كانه مفتاح الفرج

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> فكرة الزعيم دي نفسها انا رافضها تماما
> 
> انا عايز واحد يعمل مؤسسات ويغير دماغ الشعب ويلغي فكرة الزعيم و يحط بجمالها الحريات وكده
> 
> وعشان كده باقول البرادعي



مقصدش بالزعيم , فكرة الزعيم اللى فى دماغك , مش لازم كل زعيم يبقا ديكتاتور 
الزعامة صفة فى الشخصية , تخليه قائد ويلهم شعبه ناحية حلم قومى للافضل 
الشعب بعد اى ثورة واى تغيير كبير , محتاج لتوحيد , واللى يقدر يعمل كده هو شخص تتميز شخصيته بالزعامة وحب البلد والحلم 
مانديلا كام زعيم , ولازال زعيم 
اتاتورك كان زعيم , واسم اتاتورك ده مش اسمه اصلا , ده لقب اداه ليه البرلمان التركى بعد ما مات , ومعناه ابو الاتراك 
مش كل حاجة نرفضها لمجرد الاسم , لازم نعرف الفكرة من وراها 
والبرادعى لا زعيم ولا حتى بواب ولا عنده شخصية ولا عنده فكر 
وده رأيى فيه من الاول 
بس لما كنت بشوف الناس بتحبه كنت بفتكر انى غلط 
بس اهو اثبت بجبنه , انه فعلا شخص مينفعش فى حاجة 
وربنا بس اللى يعلم ليه هو بيتصرف التصرفات ديه 
لكن هو من بداية الثورة ماشى بمبدأ اى حاجة ماشية , لازم هو يدخل فيها يوقفها ويبوظها 
انا اعرف اللى مش عاجبه حاجة , يعقد ويصلحها 
مش يجرى ويقولنا لا مش لاعب 
هو لعب عيال ؟
ولا فيه اهداف تانية ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

العوا شخصية معتدلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده علشان قال ان فيه اسلحة واسود ونمور فى الكنايس علشان كده بقا معتدل ؟ 
امال مين اللى مقلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مقصدش بالزعيم , فكرة الزعيم اللى فى دماغك , مش لازم كل زعيم يبقا ديكتاتور
> الزعامة صفة فى الشخصية , تخليه قائد ويلهم شعبه ناحية حلم قومى للافضل
> الشعب بعد اى ثورة واى تغيير كبير , محتاج لتوحيد , واللى يقدر يعمل كده هو شخص تتميز شخصيته بالزعامة وحب البلد والحلم
> مانديلا كام زعيم , ولازال زعيم
> ...



1- لو زي مانديلا ماشي....المهم يحط قواعد لدولة قائمة على الحريات وماتكونش على فرد Charismatic وخلاص

2- !!!!! انا فعلاً مصدوم.....ماهو لو حتى انتي شايفة كده في البرادعي يبقى اعتقد مالهاش فايدة اصلاً للكلام 

يعني معندوش فكر؟! البرادعي معندوش فكر؟!

طب سؤال معلش: يعني كان مطلوب منه يعمل ايه؟ بايده ايه؟!


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

لا متتصدمش ولا حاجة , انا حرة فى رأيى 
واه معندوش فكر 
وبكرة تعرف البرادعى ده كان محطوط ليه ومين اللى حطه 
زى بالظبط دلوقتى لما الناس فهمت ايه مشكلة سوريا ومين اللى عايز يوقعها بعد ما كانو فاكرين ان اللى بيحصل هناك ثورة شعبية 

وبالمناسبة ابقا راجع الكلام اللى قاله عبد الرحيم على على البرادعى قبل فض اعتصام رابعة , وعبد الرحيم قاله انا اتحداك يابرادعى انك هتستقيل لما الاعتصام يتفض وقد كان 
يعنى مستقالش يعنى لما كان فيه اقسام شرطة بتضرب وكنايس بتتحرق , جه عند اعتصام مسلح وضميره تعبه اوى ؟ 
ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هههههه كان مفروض يعمل ايه ؟ ما هو لو مش عارف يعمل حاجة يبقا ازاى هينفع يبقا رئيس لبلد فيها كمية المشاكل ديه ؟
عزيزي مانديلا حرر بلده من طغيان البيض وهو فى السجن 
وده مش عارف يعمل ايه ؟ وهو كان معاه كل التأييد الشعبى ده ؟ 
امال لو كان زى مانديلا كان انتحر ؟
لولا دا سيلفا اسلتم البرازيل وهى مديونة وعلى الحديدة وخلاها من اكبر القوى الاقتصادية وهو مش معاه العلم بتاع البرادعى ده كان مجرد واحد بيمسح احذية 
وده مش عارف يعمل ايه ؟ 
لما يبقا يعرف يبقا يجى يترشح


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه كان مفروض يعمل ايه ؟ ما هو لو مش عارف يعمل حاجة يبقا ازاى هينفع يبقا رئيس لبلد فيها كمية المشاكل ديه ؟
> عزيزي مانديلا حرر بلده من طغيان البيض وهو فى السجن
> وده مش عارف يعمل ايه ؟ وهو كان معاه كل التأييد الشعبى ده ؟
> امال لو كان زى مانديلا كان انتحر ؟
> ...




هابقى اكمل الباقي بس انا مهتم بالحتة دي الاول:


1- هو ما اترشحش ومش هيترشح اصلاً

2- دي مش اجابة سؤالي....انا سؤالي ليكي: كان ممكن يعمل ايه؟ كان مطلوب منه ايه؟ هاتي لي 1، 2 ، 3 عشان افهم انتي واخدة عليه تقصير فين!


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا متتصدمش ولا حاجة , انا حرة فى رأيى
> واه معندوش فكر
> وبكرة تعرف البرادعى ده كان محطوط ليه ومين اللى حطه
> زى بالظبط دلوقتى لما الناس فهمت ايه مشكلة سوريا ومين اللى عايز يوقعها بعد ما كانو فاكرين ان اللى بيحصل هناك ثورة شعبية
> ...



1- معندوش فكر؟  طب ابقي اقري تويتاته وكلامه كده من زمان واحكمي

2- ﻻ معلش انا اسف ﻻ اؤمن بالمؤامرة الكونية....وبشار ماهواش حلو اوي يعني هو حيالله ارحم م البهايم التانيين

3- الراجل اصلاً جابوه في المنصب بالعافية عشان محتاجينه واجهة وقبل! وقعد يقول لهم بلاش الفض بالعنف وبرضو مفيش فايدة ﻻزم يستقيل! امال يقعد عشان واحد (انا اول مرة اسمع اسمه) بيقول له اتحداك؟!

هو هنمشي البلد ب"اتحداك" ؟


4- اه للاسف....اصل الاعتصام ده ليه بعد سياسي كمان مش امني بس.....فساعتها يفرق هو يعمل ايه!

5- معلش انا اسف مش بارمي ودني للميديا البكائية ومش باتخيل ان العالم بيدور حوالين الاقباط ومؤامرة شيطانية ضدهم وتقسيم مصر بقى وبتاع


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

على الاقل ميستقلش فى الوقت الحرج ده , وعلشان سبب زى ده 
زعلان اوى ان اعتصام مسلح كان قاعد على قلب البلد ليه اسابيع اتفض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واستقالته بقا هى الحل ؟
ولا هو كان بأستقالته ديه عايز يحرج مصر دوليا ؟ ويوصل رسالة للعالم ان الدولة المصرية دولة قمعية وعنيفة وان الجيش اللى عمل انقلاب والشرطة اللى مساعداه بتستخدم العنف ؟؟؟؟؟ فكر فيها كده , وهتلاقى ان ده سبب استقالته 

ثانيا , الاخ الاستاذ البرادعى . ما هو كان فى الحكومة قبل الاستقالة بتاعته , عمل ايه انشاء الله ؟ ما هو كان فى الحكم 
ايه يعنى الخطة ولا الحلم ولا الزفت , اللى هو عمله ولا قال عليه ولا اقترحه ؟
هو حد سمعله صوت غير فى التفاهات ومن على تويتر ؟ 
يعنى على الاقل مش لازم يكون عمل خطوات عملية على ارض الواقع 
انما على الاقل يقولنا خطة , يحط خارطة طريق للبلد 
يتكلم عن حلم , مشروع قومى فى دماغه لمصر 
ان مصر مثلا ترجع تانى تبقا دولة زراعية 
تبقا صناعية 
تنشيط السياحة , ده احنا عندنا كنوز دول تانية مستعدة تبيع نفسها علشان يبقا عندها الاثار اللى فى مصر 
اى حاجة يعملها , اى فكرة , يورينا مخه الذرى ده بيفكر فى ايه للبلد 
عمل كده ؟ لا ؟ قال حاجة عليها القيمة لا ؟ 
كان مستنى ايه , ما انت دخلت الحكومة خلاص ؟
ولا هو كان داخل لاهداف تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t9::t9:


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على الاقل ميستقلش فى الوقت الحرج ده , وعلشان سبب زى ده
> زعلان اوى ان اعتصام مسلح كان قاعد على قلب البلد ليه اسابيع اتفض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واستقالته بقا هى الحل ؟
> ولا هو كان بأستقالته ديه عايز يحرج مصر دوليا ؟ ويوصل رسالة للعالم ان الدولة المصرية دولة قمعية وعنيفة وان الجيش اللى عمل انقلاب والشرطة اللى مساعداه بتستخدم العنف ؟؟؟؟؟ فكر فيها كده , وهتلاقى ان ده سبب استقالته



ﻻ معلش خليكي دقيقة شوية....

اللي احرجها هو اللي عملها بغشامة م الاول! واللي وصل الرسالة اللي عمل الفض بعنف وقتل ناس كتير فعلاً...
وبالتالي البرادعي ماكانش قدامه حاجة تانية والا هيفقد مصداقيته تماماً قدام العالم!

ومعلش بقى نتكلم بصراحة وTechnically:

هو مش ده قمع؟ ومش ده اسمه انقلاب؟ ومش فيه عنف استخدم؟!


انا ممكن اقتل دفاعاً عن نفسي، لكن يظل الفعل اسمه قتل.....العقوبة والنتائج حاجة تانية لكن متهيألي نانسي واحدة المفروض انها بتسمي الحاجات بمسمياتها مش بالمزاج

سبب استقالته انه خلاص مابقاش فيه اي حاجة ممكن يعملها وميقدرش يفقد اللي اتبقى من مصداقيته بمساندة حاجة زي دي!



Desert Rose قال:


> ثانيا , الاخ الاستاذ البرادعى . ما هو كان فى الحكومة قبل الاستقالة بتاعته , عمل ايه انشاء الله ؟ ما هو كان فى الحكم



لو كان في الحكم فعلاً كان قدر يؤثر ويوجه.....لكنه كان مجرد واجهة (نائب رئيس....يا فرحتي....بيعمل ايه ده غير انه يبرر اخطاء السلطة؟) وهو كان فاكر انه هيقدر يؤثر لكن اكتشف ان هيتم استغلاله كواجهة فقط وبالتالي مكانش قدامه غير تصحيح غلطه من الاول وهو الاستقالة!




Desert Rose قال:


> ايه يعنى الخطة ولا الحلم ولا الزفت , اللى هو عمله ولا قال عليه ولا اقترحه ؟
> هو حد سمعله صوت غير فى التفاهات ومن على تويتر ؟
> يعنى على الاقل مش لازم يكون عمل خطوات عملية على ارض الواقع
> انما على الاقل يقولنا خطة , يحط خارطة طريق للبلد
> ...



لا للاسف....اصل البرادعي حلمه كان مايهمش باقي المصريين....كان حلمه ان البلد تكون قايمة على حقوق الانسان وعلى الحريات....وان البني ادم والفرد والاقليات ياخدوا حقوقهم وحرياتهم كاملة...

ميعرفش ان المصريين ميهمهمش غير عجلة الانتاج[/COLOR]


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على الاقل ميستقلش فى الوقت الحرج ده , وعلشان سبب زى ده
> زعلان اوى ان اعتصام مسلح كان قاعد على قلب البلد ليه اسابيع اتفض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واستقالته بقا هى الحل ؟
> ولا هو كان بأستقالته ديه عايز يحرج مصر دوليا ؟ ويوصل رسالة للعالم ان الدولة المصرية دولة قمعية وعنيفة وان الجيش اللى عمل انقلاب والشرطة اللى مساعداه بتستخدم العنف ؟؟؟؟؟ فكر فيها كده , وهتلاقى ان ده سبب استقالته



ﻻ معلش خليكي دقيقة شوية....

اللي احرجها هو اللي عملها بغشامة م الاول! واللي وصل الرسالة اللي عمل الفض بعنف وقتل ناس كتير فعلاً...
وبالتالي البرادعي ماكانش قدامه حاجة تانية والا هيفقد مصداقيته تماماً قدام العالم!

ومعلش بقى نتكلم بصراحة وTechnically:

هو مش ده قمع؟ ومش ده اسمه انقلاب؟ ومش فيه عنف استخدم؟!


انا ممكن اقتل دفاعاً عن نفسي، لكن يظل الفعل اسمه قتل.....العقوبة والنتائج حاجة تانية لكن متهيألي نانسي واحدة المفروض انها بتسمي الحاجات بمسمياتها مش بالمزاج

سبب استقالته انه خلاص مابقاش فيه اي حاجة ممكن يعملها وميقدرش يفقد اللي اتبقى من مصداقيته بمساندة حاجة زي دي!



Desert Rose قال:


> ثانيا , الاخ الاستاذ البرادعى . ما هو كان فى الحكومة قبل الاستقالة بتاعته , عمل ايه انشاء الله ؟ ما هو كان فى الحكم



لو كان في الحكم فعلاً كان قدر يؤثر ويوجه.....لكنه كان مجرد واجهة (نائب رئيس....يا فرحتي....بيعمل ايه ده غير انه يبرر اخطاء السلطة؟) وهو كان فاكر انه هيقدر يؤثر لكن اكتشف ان هيتم استغلاله كواجهة فقط وبالتالي مكانش قدامه غير تصحيح غلطه من الاول وهو الاستقالة!




Desert Rose قال:


> ايه يعنى الخطة ولا الحلم ولا الزفت , اللى هو عمله ولا قال عليه ولا اقترحه ؟
> هو حد سمعله صوت غير فى التفاهات ومن على تويتر ؟
> يعنى على الاقل مش لازم يكون عمل خطوات عملية على ارض الواقع
> انما على الاقل يقولنا خطة , يحط خارطة طريق للبلد
> ...



لا للاسف....اصل البرادعي حلمه كان مايهمش باقي المصريين....كان حلمه ان البلد تكون قايمة على حقوق الانسان وعلى الحريات....وان البني ادم والفرد والاقليات ياخدوا حقوقهم وحرياتهم كاملة...

ميعرفش ان المصريين ميهمهمش غير عجلة الانتاج[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

> 1- معندوش فكر؟  طب ابقي اقري تويتاته وكلامه كده من زمان واحكمي



تويتاته ؟ ياعينى , وعمل ايه بقا بره التويتر ؟ يعنى ايه الخطة الفذة اللى هو عملها بره الكتابة على تويتر 



> 2- ﻻ معلش انا اسف ﻻ اؤمن بالمؤامرة الكونية....وبشار ماهواش حلو اوي يعني هو حيالله ارحم م البهايم التانيين



تؤمن او ما تؤمنش فهى موجودة واللى مش شايف بكرة يشوف 
واللى بيحصل ده متخططله من زمان من ايام 11 سبتمبر لما الظواهرى قال لامريكا اطلقوا ايدينا فى الشرق واحنا نسيبكم , وقد كان 
هى ديه الصفقة 
واللى مش شايفها , محتاج يقرا الاحداث كويس والتاريخ 
وانا مالى ومال بشار حلو ولا وحش ؟ 
انا بتكلم عن اللى بيحصل فى سوريا , ثورة شعبية زى ما الناس كانت فاكرة فى الاول وكدب الاعلام , ولا هجوم ارهابى ؟ 
لما امريكا تبقا مساندة المجاهدين فى سوريا , على رأى السادات لما قالوله ان الشيوعيين اتفقو مع الاسلاميين عليك
قالهم الاتنين دول اتفقو مع بعض ؟ شوفتو مسخرة اكتر من كده ؟
اى امريكا بتخلص منهم هناك  , وفى نفس الوقت بتهد فى الجيش السورى . يعنى بتضرب عصفورين بحجر 




> 3- الراجل اصلاً جابوه في المنصب بالعافية عشان محتاجينه واجهة وقبل! وقعد يقول لهم بلاش الفض بالعنف وبرضو مفيش فايدة ﻻزم يستقيل! امال يقعد عشان واحد (انا اول مرة اسمع اسمه) بيقول له اتحداك؟!



لا هو مستقالش علشان عبد الرحيم قاله كده 
هو استقال لاحراج مصر دوليا :99:
ولما هو استقال علشان مشاعره الرهيفه مستحملتش 
مصر استفادت ايه بقا من استقالته ؟ لو هو بيحب البلد يعقد يصحح الاوضاع مش يجرى 
لا ثوانى الاعتصام ايه ماله ؟ اتفض بالعنف ؟
ههههههههههههههه بما انك بتحب الغرب ومتخيل انهم ملايكة 
تحب اجبلك صور وفيديوهات للشرطة فى امريكا ولندن واستراليا بتفض الاعتصامات اللى مش مسلحة ازاى ؟ ضرب وسحل وتقطيع 
مفيش دولة بتحترم نفسها تسمح لاعتصام محدش طايقه يعقد ده كله 
 لا وكمان مسلح ؟ هى سايبه ؟




> - معلش انا اسف مش بارمي ودني للميديا البكائية ومش باتخيل ان العالم بيدور حوالين الاقباط ومؤامرة شيطانية ضدهم وتقسيم مصر بقى وبتاع



لا المؤامرة مش حوالين الاقباط خاااااااااالص 
ولا حوالين حد معين 
مترميش ودنك لحاجة 
بس انت لسه محتاج كتييييييييير علشان تعرف حقيقة حاجات كتييييييير 
واول حاجة انت محتاجها تنزع الملائكية عن الغرب , واقصد بالغرب , السياسة الغربية , مقصدش طبعا الشعوب والحضارات


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*كنت اظن ان امريكا هدف الاول حمايه الاقباط ولكني اكتشفت انها هدف الاول مصلحتها حتي لو في المقابل موت الاقباط
*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

> ﻻ معلش خليكي دقيقة شوية....
> 
> اللي احرجها هو اللي عملها بغشامة م الاول! واللي وصل الرسالة اللي عمل الفض بعنف وقتل ناس كتير فعلاً...
> وبالتالي البرادعي ماكانش قدامه حاجة تانية والا هيفقد مصداقيته تماماً قدام العالم!
> ...




لا مش بالمزاج خاااااااااااالص 
انت عايز اعادة تعريفات ياجونى للحاجات اللى بتؤمن بيها 
وانا مستعدة اجبلك فيديوهات للشرطة فى اكبر الدول احترراما للحريات علشان تشوف بيفضو اعتصامات مش مسلحة ازاى  
الحرية مش فى انى اشيل سلاح اهدد بيه الدولة والناس 
الحرية مش فى انى استقر فى منطقة فى اعتصام مفتوح اهدد السكان واقرفهم فى عيشتهم والمفروض ان الدولة تفضل ساكته 
فى دولة غربية ما , ناس عملت اعتصام لمدة كام ساعة وقفلت طريق عام وهما مش مسلحين , الشرطة جات سحلتهم بمعنى الكلمة 





> لو كان في الحكم فعلاً كان قدر يؤثر ويوجه.....لكنه كان مجرد واجهة (نائب رئيس....يا فرحتي....بيعمل ايه ده غير انه يبرر اخطاء السلطة؟) وهو كان فاكر انه هيقدر يؤثر لكن اكتشف ان هيتم استغلاله كواجهة فقط وبالتالي مكانش قدامه غير تصحيح غلطه من الاول وهو الاستقالة!




هههههههههه ياسلام ؟ عارف العذر اللى اقبح من الذنب ؟ 
يعنى واحد زى البرادعى يقبل على نفسه ليه يكون مجرد واجه لما عارف انه  مش هيكون مؤثر 
يعنى بره الحكومة مش مؤثر جواها بردو مش عارف يأثر 
امال هيبقا مؤثر امته انشاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:
وبعدين ازاى مكانش مؤثر ياجونى وهو اللى كان موقف عملية فض اعتصام رابعة رغم ان كل الرئاسة كانت موافقه على الفض ماعدا هو 
يعنى القرار كان واقف بسببه هو بس 
وعلى فكرة خطة الفض اتعرضت على سيادته قبلها ووافق عليها قبل ما تتعمل على طول 
يبقا استقال ليه حضرته ؟ 
 




> لا للاسف....اصل البرادعي حلمه كان مايهمش باقي المصريين....كان حلمه ان البلد تكون قايمة على حقوق الانسان وعلى الحريات....وان البني ادم والفرد والاقليات ياخدوا حقوقهم وحرياتهم كاملة...
> 
> ميعرفش ان المصريين ميهمهمش غير عجلة الانتاج



بجد ؟ حقوق الانسان لكل المصريين 
مستقالش يعنى بتاع حقوق الانسان لما كان فيه اقسام شرطة بتتحرق وكنايس بتتحرق وناس غلابة بتموت وتتعذب فى اعتصام رابعة ؟
ولا دول مش انسان ؟ اشمعنا قلبه واجعه على فض الاعتصام بس ؟ 

فيه حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان لارهابيين ؟ 
تحب اجبلك ديفيد كاميرون رئيس وزراء انجلترا قال ايه ايام احداث الشغب بتاعت لندن , لما بس قالوله متعرضش صور المتهمين على الاعلام علشان حقوق الانسان ؟
قالهم انا هعرض الصور لانهم يستاهلو الفضيحة , ومحدش يكلمنى عن كلام فاضى عن حقوق الانسان لما الامر يتعلق بالامن 
هو فيه حقوق انسان لارهابيين ؟ 
يعنى على كده بقا مفروض تطالب بأخراج المساجين من معتقلات ابوغريب وجوانتانمو , ما دول ضد حقوق الانسان وفيه بلاوى بتحصل هناك , ولا ايه رأيك ؟


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تويتاته ؟ ياعينى , وعمل ايه بقا بره التويتر ؟ يعنى ايه الخطة الفذة اللى هو عملها بره الكتابة على تويتر




هو الفكر محتاج ايه اكتر من الكلام؟! انتي بتسألي عن الفكر مش كده؟! وﻻ بتسألي عن محارب هيركب حصان ويمسك سيف؟!!




Desert Rose قال:


> تؤمن او ما تؤمنش فهى موجودة واللى مش شايف بكرة يشوف




كده يبقى مالهاش معنى المناقشة لانك بتفترضي حاجة وهتخليها موجودة بالعافية.....

يبقى مالهاش معنى المناقشة....




Desert Rose قال:


> واللى بيحصل ده متخططله من زمان من ايام 11 سبتمبر لما الظواهرى قال لامريكا اطلقوا ايدينا فى الشرق واحنا نسيبكم , وقد كان
> هى ديه الصفقة





ومين قال لك انهم هيدوهم فعلاً الصفقة دي؟!


معلش ماهو انا برضو مش هامشي ورا اشاعات زي "خريطة برنارد لويس"

وﻻ عمرو اديب لما يقول لك "الظابط بتاعنا"




Desert Rose قال:


> واللى مش شايفها , محتاج يقرا الاحداث كويس والتاريخ
> وانا مالى ومال بشار حلو ولا وحش ؟
> انا بتكلم عن اللى بيحصل فى سوريا , ثورة شعبية زى ما الناس كانت فاكرة فى الاول وكدب الاعلام , ولا هجوم ارهابى ؟
> لما امريكا تبقا مساندة المجاهدين فى سوريا , على رأى السادات لما قالوله ان الشيوعيين اتفقو مع الاسلاميين عليك
> ...



اه كده ممكن نتكلم.....لو عايزة قصة سوريا اشرح لك نظريتي وتقولي انتي اذا كانت makes sense وﻻ ﻷ


انما تقولي لي مؤامرة كونية وامريكا بتحرك كل الخيوط وبتاع.....ﻻ سوري....مش باكل م الكلام ده




Desert Rose قال:


> لا هو مستقالش علشان عبد الرحيم قاله كده
> هو استقال لاحراج مصر دوليا :99:




افتراض لسوء النية وانا مش شايف اي دليل عليه! مش معنى ان رؤيته غيرك يبقى خاين وعميل!

انا مش مصدق ان الكلام ده طالع منك انتي!!




Desert Rose قال:


> ولما هو استقال علشان مشاعره الرهيفه مستحملتش
> مصر استفادت ايه بقا من استقالته ؟ لو هو بيحب البلد يعقد يصحح الاوضاع مش يجرى




عشان بيصحح الغلط اللي عمله من الاول وهو قبول المنصب ده....وطبيعي تصحيح الخطأ بيكون فيه خساير واكيد خسر...

كان فاكر انه هيقدر يأثر من جوه وهيقدر يوجه البلد لحل سياسي ولما لقى انه مفيش فايدة استقال بما تبقى من مصداقيته وضميره


هو مابقاش ف ايده حاجة اصلاً عشان يعملها....


لكن اللوم كله بقى على اللي حط البلد في الموقف ده


هو لما واحد يبقى سايق عربية والمستشار يقول له اقف اقف وخش من هنا الطريق ده بيقع ف النهر

والتاني سايق بكل سرعة وﻻ همه....ومفيش فايدة...والعربية وقعت فعلاً ف النهر، والمستشار معهوش ونش وﻻ غيره وعام بعيد، يبقى ساعتها هو الغلطان؟!!

مسخرة بالذمة!!




Desert Rose قال:


> لا ثوانى الاعتصام ايه ماله ؟ اتفض بالعنف ؟
> ههههههههههههههه بما انك بتحب الغرب ومتخيل انهم ملايكة
> تحب اجبلك صور وفيديوهات للشرطة فى امريكا ولندن واستراليا بتفض الاعتصامات اللى مش مسلحة ازاى ؟ ضرب وسحل وتقطيع





يا نهاااري!! نانسي اللي بتقول الكلام ده؟!!

ده زي بالظبط المسلمين اللي يقولوا على فكرة بلاد بره برضو لسه بتميز ضد المرأة يبقى احنا زي الفل مش محتاجين نغير حاجة!!

يركزوا على نقطة غلط عندهم...فسفوسة اد كده ويكبرها اوي ويقول لك بص....اهو الغرب كمان بيعمل كده يبقى زعلان ليه بقى اننا بنقمع المرأة!

نفس المنطق وعجبي ان انتي اللي بتقولي كده!!



Desert Rose قال:


> مفيش دولة بتحترم نفسها تسمح لاعتصام محدش طايقه يعقد ده كله
> لا وكمان مسلح ؟ هى سايبه ؟





ماعتقدش مسلح دي اوي.....للامانة يعني 

ماهو مينفعش تقولي ادعاء وانتي قاطعة عنهم الاعلام وكده....وكان فيه طريق اخرى للفض غير كده!

وحتى لو اتفض، برضو اسمه فض عنيف!

ولو الموضوع صح وحلو اوي كده....يبقى فين بقى الموقف المحرج اللي البلد فيه؟!

وبكده يبقى انتي بتنفي عن البرادعي تهمة انه احرج البلد لانه اصلاً مفيش موقف محرج!


شوية Consistency من فضلك!! اثبتي على موقف



Desert Rose قال:


> لا المؤامرة مش حوالين الاقباط خاااااااااالص
> ولا حوالين حد معين
> مترميش ودنك لحاجة
> بس انت لسه محتاج كتييييييييير علشان تعرف حقيقة حاجات كتييييييير
> واول حاجة انت محتاجها تنزع الملائكية عن الغرب , واقصد بالغرب , السياسة الغربية , مقصدش طبعا الشعوب والحضارات




مش هاقول لك اني مش حاطط عليهم ملائكية....لكن ايه رايك تنزعي انتي الملائكية عن الجيش وعن بشار وعن وعن وعن؟!


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مش بالمزاج خاااااااااااالص
> انت عايز اعادة تعريفات ياجونى للحاجات اللى بتؤمن بيها
> وانا مستعدة اجبلك فيديوهات للشرطة فى اكبر الدول احترراما للحريات علشان تشوف بيفضو اعتصامات مش مسلحة ازاى
> الحرية مش فى انى اشيل سلاح اهدد بيه الدولة والناس
> ...




ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ده فيه كوارث مكتوبة....هابقى ارجع لك بالليل!!


انا فعلاً مصدوم ان الكلام ده طالع منك!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبى ياجونى متقولنيش كلام مقولتهوش 
لما قولتلك على حكاية فض الاعتصامات فى الدول الغربية بالعنف مكانش قصدى انا ده صح ومدام بيحصل هناك يبقا كده احنا تمام 
لا خالص 
انا كان قصدى حاجتين 
1- ان حتى مع وجود الحريات , لكن فيه حاجت متفق عليها دوليا كل الدول بتتعامل فيها بنفس الطريقة 
زى الاعتصامات المسلحة وقطع الطريق والاقتراب من منشأت الدولة 
فى بعض الدول اللى بتحترم  الحريات لو قربت من منشأة وانت اعزل والعكسرى قالك اول مرة امشى ومش رضيت تانى مرة بيضرب نار على طول 
ده قانون دولة وقانون دولى , حقوق الانسان بيتم تعطيلها فى اوقات كتير علشان الامن القومى وده شئ متعارف عليه دوليا 
هل انا مع قتل الشخص الاعزل ده وضرب النار عليه ؟
انسانيا اكيد لا 
لكن امنيا , مفيش حل غير كده فى كل الدول 

ثانيا , كان قصدى بالكلام على الدول الغربية . لانهم هما اللى كانو هايجين على فض الاعتصام , رغم ان هما نفسهم بيعملو نفس الحاجات وابشع 
يبقا بتتكلمو ليه ؟ ايها الطبيب اشفى نفسك 
علشان كده انا جبت الكلام عليهم 
لكن ده مش معناه انى انسانيا مع القتل , او مع قتل اى انسان 
انا بتكلم من وجهة نظر الامن القومى لاى دولة 
زى بالظبط لما بلدى تدخل فى حرب , هل انا مع فكرة القتل حتى الاعداء ؟ اكيد انسانيا لا , بس امنيا بالنسبة لبلدى القتل فى الحرب شئ لابد منه , والا بلدى هتضيع 
فهمت الفكرة ؟ 

ثانيا انا مش حاطة ملائكية على بشار ولا الجيش ولا الشرطة 
متقولنيش كلام انا مقولتهوش 
لما انت قولتلى بشار وحش , قولتلك انا مالى وحش ولا حلو , انا بتكلم على الوضع الامنى فى سوريا مش على حلاوة بشار 
لكل مقام مقال ياجونى متدخلش المواضيع فى بعض 
وانا كذا مرة اقول السياسة كلها لعبة قذرة وفيها تضحيات بالشعوب  وبالناس وبدمهم علشان المصالح 
مفيش حد ملاك اصلا فى السياسة 
واللى ملاك مش هيرضى على نفسه يشتغل فى السياسة اساسا 

لا ترجعلى ولا ارجعلك , انت فاهم كلامى غلط اصلا 
ده غير انك محتاج اعادة تعريفات علشان تفهم المنظومات الدولية ماشية ازاى 
لما تعيش فى الغرب اكتر , هتفهم اللى انا بقوله دلوقتى


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻻ انا هارجع لك بالليل عشان فيه حاجات كتير ﻻزم تتفند...

لان كمان مصداقيتك عالية وفيه ناس هتمشي ورا كلامك وهي مغمضة فلو محدش شرح الغلطات اللي فوق كتير هيقعوا فيها

ومبدئياً فيه معلومات كتير اوي مغلوطة.....

متهيألي ماتصدقيش الاعلام المصري اوي كده


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ﻻ انا هارجع لك بالليل عشان فيه حاجات كتير ﻻزم تتفند...
> 
> لان كمان مصداقيتك عالية وفيه ناس هتمشي ورا كلامك وهي مغمضة فلو محدش شرح الغلطات اللي فوق كتير هيقعوا فيها
> 
> ...



وانت متصدقش الجزيرة اوى كده 
ولا حتى ال CNN ولا ال BBC ولا اى اعلام اصلا 
كلهم كدابين 
انا اللى قولته ده مش من الاعلام ده من قراية الاحداث كلها على بعض 
وانت مش مسئول عن الناس تصدق ايه ومتصدقش ايه 
كل واحد عنده عقل يفكر فى الكلام اللى مكتوب ويوزنه ويشوف هيقتنع بايه وميقتنعش بأيه


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وانت متصدقش الجزيرة اوى كده
> ولا حتى ال CNN ولا ال BBC ولا اى اعلام اصلا
> كلهم كدابين
> انا اللى قولته ده مش من الاعلام ده من قراية الاحداث كلها على بعض
> ...



انا مش باقتنع غير بدماغي انا 

باسمع من كله......واشوف ايه اللي يمشي مع بعضه


- بالظبط وعشان يفكروا ف الكلام ويوزنوه ويشوفوا هيقتنعوا بايه وميقتنعوش بايه ﻻزم ارد واوضح انتي غلطانة ف ايه


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك أستاذ صوت صارخ
> 
> أما وقد طلبت رأيى فاسمح لى فى القول بعد متابعة الفترة الماضية بخرابها وأحزانها أننا نحتاج شعب أولا قبل أن نحتاج رئيس
> فإن كان لابد فأرى أن شخصية معتدلة مثل محمد سليم العوا يمكن أن تقود المرحلة المقبلة
> خاصة أنه ليس محسوبا على أى من التيارات الموجودة على الساحة


كنت قلت حازم ابو اسماعيل بالمرة يا عم ياسر
لالا يا سر مش كدة  يعنى
ارحمنا شوية من الافكار دى يا زميلى العزيز


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مش بالمزاج خاااااااااااالص
> انت عايز اعادة تعريفات ياجونى للحاجات اللى بتؤمن بيها



I claim ان انا اكتر واحد بيغير افكاره وتعريفاته....بمجرد ما الاقي حاجة مقنعة اكتر!

اتمنى انتي بقى تكوني مرنة شوية وتحاولي تتنازلي شوية عن قناعاتك لما تلاقي حاجة مقنعة اكتر




Desert Rose قال:


> وانا مستعدة اجبلك فيديوهات للشرطة فى اكبر الدول احترراما للحريات علشان تشوف بيفضو اعتصامات مش مسلحة ازاى




اه ما هو فيها فساد برضو....وبيحصل فيها تعذيب ساعات كمان.....هم بيحصل عندهم برضو كسر للمبادئ....
ومش عشان الدنيا عندهم 99% مش 100%، يبقى كده اللي بيعملوه مبرر وخلاص طالما الغرب بيعمل كده

مش عشان لسه فيه شوية تمييز ضد الستات (على حسب كلامك) يبقى نقول ما الغرب المتقدم اهو بيميز ضدهم، يبقى احنا عادي ف مصر نعمل عليهم قيود وتمييز!!

ايه المنطق ده بجد مش فاهم انا!! يعني هو الغرب لو غلط ف حاجة ﻻزم نغلط فيها زيه؟!!
طب وليه بننسى ان ده بيكون ضد مبادئهم وبيسبب لهم مشاكل ومش بتعدي بسهولة؟!

انا اسف ده مش مبرر، وجاية على ودني زي بالظبط المسلم اللي بيقول: الحق ده فيه واحد غربي عايز يولع ف الملحدين اهو يبقى احنا بقى لما نعدمهم ف مصر محدش يتكلم!!



Desert Rose قال:


> الحرية مش فى انى اشيل سلاح اهدد بيه الدولة والناس
> الحرية مش فى انى استقر فى منطقة فى اعتصام مفتوح اهدد السكان واقرفهم فى عيشتهم والمفروض ان الدولة تفضل ساكته
> فى دولة غربية ما , ناس عملت اعتصام لمدة كام ساعة وقفلت طريق عام وهما مش مسلحين , الشرطة جات سحلتهم بمعنى الكلمة
> [/COLOR]



اعتقد انتي عارفة انه فيه قواعد دولية معروفة للتعامل مع السلاح وان التنظيمات اللي بتعمل Sedition دي حاجة متعارف ان الدولة ﻻزم تحاربها وعشان كده محدش مثلاً بيكلم مصر هي بتمشط سينا ليه!

لكن لما يبقى اعتصام وتموت 600 واحد عشان فيه اشاعة ان واحد معاه سلاح....ده تهريج

وبدل ما الناس توجه اللوم للغشيم اللي عملها، يلبسوها ف البرادعي ويقول لك بيحرج الدولة!! يا سلام!!

طب لما هي مُبررة والاعتصام مليان سلاح، يبقى اصلاً ازاي البرادعي يحرج الدولة والموقف مش محرج اصلاً؟!
مش مﻻحظة التناقض اللي انتي واقعة فيه هنا؟

You cannot have it both ways   ارسي لك على حل!   اما الفض كان غشيم ويستوجب المحاسبة واما البرادعي نيته طيبة!


- الدولة الغربية دي بقى ابقي هاتي هي مين وحصل ايه في المتابعة بعد كده!

ولو حصلت زي ما بتقولي فهي غلط ومش المفروض تتعمل....مش حجة يعني ان الغرب عملها 

(العجيب ان انا اللي بيتقال لي منبهر بالغرب وعامل لهم ملائكية مع ان انتي اللي شايفاها مبرر ان الغرب بيعمل كده)



Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه ياسلام ؟ عارف العذر اللى اقبح من الذنب ؟
> يعنى واحد زى البرادعى يقبل على نفسه ليه يكون مجرد واجه لما عارف انه  مش هيكون مؤثر
> يعنى بره الحكومة مش مؤثر جواها بردو مش عارف يأثر
> امال هيبقا مؤثر امته انشاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:



ماهو فعلاً قبوله للمنصب ده كان غلطة....لانه منصب بلا اي تأثير ومفهوش غير استغلال البرادعي كواجهة لتلميع السلطة امام العالم!

الحمد لله انه فاق بدري




Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين ازاى مكانش مؤثر ياجونى وهو اللى كان موقف عملية فض اعتصام رابعة رغم ان كل الرئاسة كانت موافقه على الفض ماعدا هو
> يعنى القرار كان واقف بسببه هو بس[/COLOR]



ومع ذلك نفذوها رغم اعتراضه....يبقى يقعد يعمل ايه بقى؟!

وبعدين طالما هو حمار وقراراته غلط.....عايزاه يفضل ماسك ليه؟!!

طب ما تروحي "تحكمي" مكانه احسن!!

يعني انتي ﻻ عايزاه ينفذ اللي ف دماغه وﻻ عايزاه يستقيل! يولع ف نفسه يعني؟!
طب هو قال لك انا هابقى مجرد صوت وهاكتب تويتات....مش عاجبك برضو....يعمل ايه يعني؟!

هو رجل الفكر ده المفروض يعمل ايه طيب؟!

وبعدين خلي بالك انه اتضغط عليه اصلاً انه يمسك نائب رئيس هو ماكانش عايز



Desert Rose قال:


> وعلى فكرة خطة الفض اتعرضت على سيادته قبلها ووافق عليها قبل ما تتعمل على طول
> يبقا استقال ليه حضرته ؟
> [/COLOR]



دي بقى معلومة غير موثوق فيها....ابقي هاتي المصدر بس اوعي يكون الاهرام 



Desert Rose قال:


> بجد ؟ حقوق الانسان لكل المصريين
> مستقالش يعنى بتاع حقوق الانسان لما كان فيه اقسام شرطة بتتحرق وكنايس بتتحرق وناس غلابة بتموت وتتعذب فى اعتصام رابعة ؟
> ولا دول مش انسان ؟ اشمعنا قلبه واجعه على فض الاعتصام بس ؟



حتى الآن انا مش واثق من حكاية التعذيب دي وواسعة شويتين...

الكنايس موقفه منها اوريدي معروف....بس دي اصلاً كانت بعيدة عنه ومحدش حتى استشاره فيها...

زائد انه دلوقتي الكلام عن حاجة ليها بعد سياسي مش امني بس!



Desert Rose قال:


> فيه حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان لارهابيين ؟
> [/COLOR]



لما يبقى ثابت انهم ارهابيين، وتمسكي الارهابيين بس.....مش تمسكي الف تبهدليهم عشان واحد منهم بس ارهابي!

انما انتي قافلة كل القنوات واعلامك اللي بيطبل للسلطة اياً كان هو مين بيقول عليهم مسلحين!
طبيعي يبقى منظرك محرج قدام العالم!



Desert Rose قال:


> تحب اجبلك ديفيد كاميرون رئيس وزراء انجلترا قال ايه ايام احداث الشغب بتاعت لندن , لما بس قالوله متعرضش صور المتهمين على الاعلام علشان حقوق الانسان ؟
> قالهم انا هعرض الصور لانهم يستاهلو الفضيحة , ومحدش يكلمنى عن كلام فاضى عن حقوق الانسان لما الامر يتعلق بالامن
> [/COLOR]



ياااا لااااهوي نانسي اللي بتقولها؟

انا مفترض انك قريتيها بالانجليزي وعارفة هو قال ايه بالظبط!!

وانتي نفسك ياللي فخورة انك عايشة ف الغرب عشرميت سنة يفترض انك عارفة اي حد يطلع يقول عن حقوق الانسان كلام فاضي ممكن يتعمل فيه ايه!

هاديكي فرصة تكتبي التصحيح ومش هاكتبه انا....عشان الناس اللي بتقرا كلامك وبتصدقك علطول!

ودوري على كلمة

phoney human rights concerns

واخدة بالك من كلمة concerns دي اللي ف الاخر؟ يلا اشرحيلهم انتي تفرق ازاي!

وبطلي فرجة على عمرو اديب   اتفرجي للضحك بس انما اوعي تاخدي معلومات منه 


- وحاجة تانية:  واخدة بالك ان الخلاف الرهيب ده على مجرد نشر صورهم؟ مش على قتلهم بالجملة؟!



Desert Rose قال:


> هو فيه حقوق انسان لارهابيين ؟
> يعنى على كده بقا مفروض تطالب بأخراج المساجين من معتقلات ابوغريب وجوانتانمو , ما دول ضد حقوق الانسان وفيه بلاوى بتحصل هناك , ولا ايه رأيك ؟
> [/COLOR]



للأسف، لو قريتي شوية ف علوم السياسة....هتعرفي حاجة بسيطة جداً:

ان الامن والحرية two conflicting goals

ولو سبتي الفرصة للدولة انها تتوسع ف الoppression بحجة الامن مش هيبقى فيه حريات اصلاً

وتمن حريتك وخصوصيتك ﻻزم هتدفعيه من الامن!


ايه رايك نفتش بيتك كل يوم وقصاد كده هتقل نسبة الاجرام 90%؟

تحبي نكمل ف الموضوع ده؟! انا ممكن اوريلك ان موضوع الارهاب ده مش حجة  وان If you go down this road

هتبقى oppression رهيبة![/COLOR]


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مصيبة لما بقى رفض التطبيل للغلط جريمة!


المشكلة الكبرى بقى: لما واحدة زيك هتقول ع البرادعي عميل وخاين وقربتي تقولي عليه بقى مرشد للاخوان....امال اللي ف مصر هيعملوا ايه؟!

ولسه ف الفورم ناس شايفة ان ﻻزم نمنع وجود الملحدين ف مصر!! ودول المفروض المسيحيين اللي هم اقلية!!

اااه يااااني


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صحيح لو ينفع يا ريت تجاوبيني ع السؤال ده:


ايه رايك كنانسي ف الفض اللي حصل والقرارات القمعية اللي حاصلة من ساعتها؟  (واقصد: هل هي مبررة تماماً وﻻ فيها قوة مفرطة وغشامة واستهبال؟)


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش ياجونى انا اسفة فعلا انا مبقاش عندى اى صبر للمناقشات الطويلة 
بس انا عندى استفسار ياجونى , لانى مش هقدر اعلق على كل كلمة انت كتبتها لانى بجد مبقاش عندى اى صبر 
انت بترد على ايه ؟ انت قريت المشاركة ديه 
              #*39*
قريت انى وضحت فيها ليه انا جبت سيرة الغرب وبقارن بيهم ؟
ما هو مش ممكن تكون قريتها وترجع تانى تكلمنى فى نفس الموضوع وترد عليا حتى بعد ما انا وضحت قصدى بكلامى عن فض الاعتصامات فى الغرب وليه انا اتكلمت عنها 

انا مش بسمع عمرو اديب اصلا . متفترضش افتراضات وتصدقها رجاءا 
انا سمعت ديفيد كاميرون نفسه 
ومن غير ديفيد ولا كاميرون الاجراءات ديه متبعه فى العالم كله وانا واثقة من كلامى 
حقوق الانسان بتعطل لما الموضوع يتعلق بالامن القومى واسأل اى حد فى اى حته فى الكرة الارضية 
وبالنسبة للحريات , حبيبى ياجونى , فى اكبر دول الحريات واحترام الخصوصيات وابقا اسأل , المخابرات بتتجسس على ايميلات الناس وتليفوناتهم ورسايلهم وبريدهم وكل عيشتهم 
ليه ؟ علشان يتسلو ؟ لا علشان الامن القومى 
رغم ان ده ضد الدساتير , بس انت متعرفش لسه الدنيا ماشية ازاى فى الغرب 
بكرة تعرف وتفهم كلامى كويس وتنزع عنهم الملائكية 
مش علشان هما شياطين 
لا , لان السياسة لعبة قذرة 
وفيه تضارب مصالح , ومفيش حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان كاملة متكاملة فى اى حته فى العالم , لانها بتعطل فى اوقات كتير جدا بسبب العالم اللى مفهوش امان اللى احنا فيه 
فهمتنى دلوقتى

انا مقولتش على فكرة على البرادعى خاين ولا عميل 
هو عنده مصالح معرفش هى ايه 
او جايز مش عنده بس عنده غباء سياسى 
فى الحالتين لا يصلح لاى حاجة 
قال يستقيل علشان اعتصام اتفض 
ياسلام , طيب ما يورينا كان هيفضه ازاى ؟ ما يقولنا اقتراحات طيب يتفض ازاى , ويتم التعامل مع الناس ديه ازاى بدل ما هو بيعترض ويكتب على تويتر ويستقيل 
الشخص المسئول اللى مش عاجبه وضع معين يقترح بديل او يخرس ( طبعا انا قصدى البرادعى مش انت )  
ولا هو كان عايز الاعتصام يفضل للابد ؟؟؟؟؟؟والناس اللى فى المنطقة ذنبهم ايه بقا ؟
و600 مين اللى ماتو ؟ ليه موقعة حطين ؟؟؟؟ ده زى الجزيرة لما كانت بتجيب ارقام فلكية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وبعدين اللى ماتو دول اىيا كان العدد , هى الشرطة هجمت عليهم فجأة ولا كان رايحلهم انذارات ؟ مفروض الدولة تستنى قد ايه ؟ 
واللى مش عاجبه طريقة الفض واثرت فى نفسيته , يقولنا بدائل 
ايه البديل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يتفض ازاى ده ؟؟؟؟؟ 

والكنايس موقفه منها معروف ازاى  ؟ 
حرق الكنايس ليه بعد سياسى ايضا مش امنى بس 
منطقش يعنى ولا اعترض ولا استقال علشان الناس البريئة اللى بتموت بتاع حقوق الانسان , ولا دول مش انسان ؟


----------



## peace_86 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو اني مصري كنت سأرشح حمدين.
أتأسف اني تدخلت فأنا مش مصري لكني متابع ممتاز منذ بداية ثورة يناير 2011 حتى اللحظة.*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> صحيح لو ينفع يا ريت تجاوبيني ع السؤال ده:
> 
> 
> ايه رايك كنانسي ف الفض اللي حصل والقرارات القمعية اللي حاصلة من ساعتها؟  (واقصد: هل هي مبررة تماماً وﻻ فيها قوة مفرطة وغشامة واستهبال؟)



ايه القرارات القمعية ؟ حددلى علشان اعرف ارد , تقصد اى قرارات 
والفض كان لازم يتعمل 
وكان هيتعمل فى اى دولة فى العالم بالطريقة ديه وبأبشع الطرق حتى فى اكبر الدول احتراما لحقوق الانسان 
انا مش مع العنف وضد القتل وبحزن لموت اى انسان مهما كانت ديانته او توجهه , لكن انا بتكلم من وجهة نظر  الدولة اى دولة 
والخساير هتحصل هتحصل للاسف 
انا بتكلم بشكل امنى واقعى بعيدا عن معتقداتى الانسانية 
وبعدين هى حقوق الانسان ماشية فى اتجاه واحد ؟
يعنى حقوق الانسان بس للمعتصمين ؟ طيب والناس اللى فى المنطقة اللى طلع عينيهم لاسابيع ومتوقفه حياتهم دول مش انسان ؟
هو انا علشان اعبر عن رأيى اقرف غيرى ؟ 
هو احنا نسينا مبدأ الحرية ؟ ان حريتى بتوقف عند حرية الاخرين ؟ 
هى الحرية هى انى ابقا بجح واقرف الناس واوقف حياتها ؟


----------



## tamav maria (30 سبتمبر 2013)

البرادعي الضعيف المتردد تدثر بعباءته ارهابيون ومتعصبون أجادوا صنعة الحرق  والتخريب، ومرغوا حزبه واسمه في أوحال الغدر والخيانة للثورة،
 لما بسمع اسم البرادعي بافتكر خراب العراق
فين اسلحه الدمار الشامل الي كتب تقريره عنها؟؟؟؟ 

بالنسبه للصباحي هل تظن ان امريكا ستفضل حمدين صباحي المحب لعبد الناصر من قال المعونه علي الجزمة
هل تظن ان امريكا تفضل من يريد الراس مالية النظيفه والعادله الاجتماعيه وتقليل الفوارق الاجتماعيه ودعم الفقراءهل تظن ان امريكا تفضل رجل لا يعمل صفقات
* هل تظن ان امريكا تفضل رجل قال عدوي الوحيد هو اسرائيل وهم اكبر داعمين لها
 هل تظن ان اسرائيل تفضل رجل يطالب بااسقاط او تعديل شروط كامب ديفيد من سنين ؟؟؟*

عمرك شفت أن في شعب زى الشعب المصرى مجتمع على كلمة واحدة وهى السيسى؟.. يا  نهار أبيض لما تلاقى إن الصغير والكبير والغنى والفقير والمتعلم وغير  المتعلم والمثقف والفنان والعامل والمسلم والمسيحى واللى ما كنش يعرف يعنى  إيه سياسة واللى واللى كلهم مجتمعين على حب السيسى.. الله الله.

يبقى  إيه يا جماعة؟ من غير ما نفكر ولا نحتار ولا نخاف على مصر ومستقبل مصر أحب  أقول إن السيسى هو الرجل الذي يستطيع أن يحكم مصر باقتدار

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> صحيح لو ينفع يا ريت تجاوبيني ع السؤال ده:
> 
> 
> ايه رايك كنانسي ف الفض اللي حصل والقرارات القمعية اللي حاصلة من ساعتها؟  (واقصد: هل هي مبررة تماماً وﻻ فيها قوة مفرطة وغشامة واستهبال؟)



*لماذا ايدت أميركا ترشيح البرادعى لرئاسة الوزارة ومارست ضغوط على حزب النور لتمرير ترشيحه ....*؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مع احترامى لكل الترشيحات من العوا لحمدين للبرادعى لكن أنا وقفت هنا*​​ 


Strident قال:


> 1*- معندوش فكر؟  طب ابقي اقري تويتاته وكلامه كده من زمان واحكمي*



*[FONT=&quot] ( تويتاته ) ؟؟؟!!! ...أختيار رئيس بُناءاً على " تويتر "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا هننتخب رئيس لمصر وألا رئيس للــ [/FONT]**WI_FI  **[FONT=&quot]  ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هو أكمنه " بيتوتر " كويس يبقى مافيش زيه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزنا ننتخب رئيس " مزنوق " وشه فى الحيطة وضهره لينا[/FONT]*​:new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى فى ورقة الترشيح بدل ما اقوله نعم أقوله " شُفيتم " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما يرجع م السفر نقوله ألف حمد لله ع " المثانة " ياريس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أخى مرسى أرحم ... على الأقل كان كل شوية يطمن ع السوستة :new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن الريس اللى بــ " يتوتر " تتوقع منه أنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هــ  " يخطط " لنا الدستور " تحت الكوبرى " وهو مّباعد رجليه ؟[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> البرادعي الضعيف المتردد تدثر بعباءته ارهابيون ومتعصبون أجادوا صنعة الحرق  والتخريب، ومرغوا حزبه واسمه في أوحال الغدر والخيانة للثورة،
> لما بسمع اسم البرادعي بافتكر خراب العراق
> فين اسلحه الدمار الشامل الي كتب تقريره عنها؟؟؟؟
> *البرادعى الانسان صاحب الضمير لا يصلح ان يكون رئيسا لمصر
> ...


*الجيش يرفض دعم 7 شخصيات سياسية وعسكرية سابقة فى " الرئاسة " 
مصادر : لن ندعم اى مرشح وترشح "السيسي " غير وارد نهائيا 
وهنا هتبتدى دائرة الفراغ السياسي بعدم وجود مرشح يرضى الناس فيظهر احد مرشحين الفلول او الاسلام السياسي يخطف الكرسي ونقعد نغنى ظلموه 
*​


----------



## soul & life (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تانى؟ اسلام سياسى تانى دا لو حصل يبقا نستاهل اللى يحصل
احنا مبنتعلمش؟ لالالالالالالالالالالالا صعب دا يحصل


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> تانى؟ اسلام سياسى تانى دا لو حصل يبقا نستاهل اللى يحصل
> احنا مبنتعلمش؟ لالالالالالالالالالالالا صعب دا يحصل


فى اعتقادى انه هيبقى شخصية فلوليه او اسلاميه مستترة زى ابو الفتوح او العوا 
رغم انى شايف الناس عاوزة واحد عسكرى


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

السيسى لا يترشح ولا يتعمل 
لا تدمرو الراجل رجاءا 
كل واحد يفضل فى موقعه اللى يفهم فيه احسن 
السيسى راجل عسكرى ممتاز خليه يخدم البلد فى مكانه اللى يفهم فيه 
لو دخل السياسة هيدمر نفسه والشعب والبلد 
مش عايزين نعيد الاخطاء من تانى


----------



## AdmanTios (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مع خالص الإحترام لجميع مُداخلات الأحباء*

*لكن يبقي الأمل و لو بصيص من النور في " الشعب "*
*حتي و لو وجدنا " ناصر " جديد حتي و لو وجدنا غايتنا*
*في شخصية محبوبة من الجميع ... فلن نتقدم إلا بالإرادة*
*فقط .... هذه الإرادة هي الوحيدة المُستمدة من إستعداد*
*" الشعب " و هي العامل الرئيسي في إنجاح مُهمة " الرئيس "*
*أي كانت شخصيتُه أو مقدرتُه .... أما عن البطل " السيسي "*
*فهو بمكانُه " أقوي " من أي مركز أخر فهو مُتمكن من عملُه*
*و يُجيدة بإخلاص و غير طامع أو طامح لهذا المنصب ....*

*فالإبقاء علية بهذه الوضعية يُتيح " للشعب " إختيار بإرادة حرة*
*العجيب هنا هو " الشعب " أيضاً .... يصنع المُعجزات و يُبهر العالم*
*و لا يُحرك ساكناً نحو أي خطوة للأمام ....... المشكلة أخلاقية بحته*
*مع الأسف *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عندما ينجح السيسى أنه يكون " فرعون " سأنتخبه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن هو ( نصف أله ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب يكون أله كامل حتى يُسبِّح المصريين بحمده ويقدسون له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عاشت البيادة الميرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكلها لذيذ و برقبة طويلة وبرباط ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وتستحمل المطرة والتراب والطين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمان نقدر ندخل فيها رِجل البنطلون من تحت  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه القرارات القمعية ؟ حددلى علشان اعرف ارد , تقصد اى قرارات
> والفض كان لازم يتعمل
> وكان هيتعمل فى اى دولة فى العالم بالطريقة ديه وبأبشع الطرق حتى فى اكبر الدول احتراما لحقوق الانسان
> انا مش مع العنف وضد القتل وبحزن لموت اى انسان مهما كانت ديانته او توجهه , لكن انا بتكلم من وجهة نظر  الدولة اى دولة
> ...



ﻻ انا سؤالي كان واضح:

كانت مبررة، وﻻ كان فيها قوة مفرطة وغشامة؟  Excessive force




صوت صارخ:   كلامك ده مش اجابة لسؤالي

عبود:  والبرادعي ما اترشحش اصلاً....مش فاهم اعتراضك على ايه بصراحة


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تماف ماريا:


ارسي لك على حل:

هو امريكا متفقة الاخوان، ومتفقين على حاجات كتير زي توطين الفلسطينيين ف مصر، وبالمرة يدوا القاعدة انهم يحكموا عشان يحلّوا عنهم وكده؟


وﻻ امريكا بتكره الاسلاميين وعايزة البرادعي اللي بيدعو للصداقة مع الغرب؟!


وﻻ هي مع كله وحسب المزاج؟  والبرادعي بالمرة مفيش مانع يطلع المرشد واحنا مش واخدين بالنا؟!




*ارسوا على حل!!*


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كان ممكن اكمل المناقشة لو حسيت بالأمل وان فيه منطقية في الحوار.....

لكن لو حتى نانسي كمان هتجيب الحجج بتاعت الاعلام المصري......فاعتقد هيكون اسهل اني اقنع مسلم عادي مغيب متربي ف مصر ان الاسلام ده كلام فارغ!


كمثال: الاعلام المصري، اللي تابع لسلطات تكره كلمة حقوق الانسان وانها ف خدمة المواطن، جابوا كلمة ديفيد كاميرون وكأنها:

محدش يقول لي كلام فارغ عن حقوق الانسان طالما الامن متعلق بالامن القومي!

طبعاً مستحيل حد ف دولة غربية يقول كده لانها دول اصلاً قايمة على الحد من سلطة الحكومة وتضع حقوق الفرد قبل اي حاجة!

وما قاله هو:

 "phony human rights concerns" will not stop their photographs being identified

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/blog/2011/aug/11/uk-riots-day-five-aftermath-live

يعني مش هنمنع نشر صورهم بسبب اداعاءات زائفة تتعلق بحقوق الانسان

يعني الكلام الفارغ ده هو الادعاءات مش حقوق الانسان نفسها!!



للاسف ماعنديش القدرة لمناقشة غير علمية وحد واخد قناعاته انها دين ﻻزم يطلعه صح....


ولحد ما الناس تفوق - اذا فاقت - ..... تظهر قدامي صورة واضحة جداً وبديهية جداً الآن:


*فعلاً، الشعوب تستحق حكامها!*




لما تبقوا جاهزين لمناقشة منطقية مش مفترضة نتايج من قبل ما تبدأ، ولما ترسوا كده على حل واحد في المسألتين دول وغيرهم: 

1-امريكا متفقة مع الاخوان وﻻ البرادعي؟
2-الفض العنيف كان ضروري ومبرر وبالتالي مفيش اصلاً موقف محرج عشان البرادعي يوقعكم فيه  وﻻ هو فعلاً الفض كان غشيم ويستوجب المساءلة والمحاسبة وبالتالي الموقف محرج والغلطان فيه هو اللي فض؟


لما ترسوا على بر كده وتقرروا تبتدوا من قاعدة منطقية ابقوا نادوني تاني..


----------



## Desert Rose (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جونى ياحبيبى , مش كل الناس لازم تبقا موافقة على افكارك علشان منبقاش مغيبين 
رغم اننا كلنا مش متفقين معاك فى الرأى حد فينا لمح انك انسان مغيب ؟ او قال انه مش قادر يتناقش معاك لان المناقشة معاك مستحيلة ؟
انت مش العبقرى الفذ  الوحيد اللى فى الكون  وكل الناس اللى حواليك مغيبين 

ثانيا بما انك تقدس الغرب , احب اقولك ياجونى ان كلامى اللى انا بقوله عدد مش بطال من الغربيين والاجانب موافقين عليه وبيقولوه ومقتنعين بيه تماما , عادى جدا 
وانا قولتلك قبل كده انا مش بقول الكلام اللى بيقوله الاعلام المصرى لانى صدقا مش بتفرج اصلا 
بلاش تقتنع بحاجة وتصر عليها بدون مناسبة 
وحاول انك متقللش من العقليات اللى حواليك لانك مش اذكى واحد فى الكون 
انت ذكى لكن مش اذكى واحد بطل الاسلوب المستفز ده فى النقاش 
سلام


----------



## Strident (1 أكتوبر 2013)

- ﻻ مش ﻻزم يوافقوا على ارائي....لكن عشان حد ميبقاش مغيب ﻻزم ماينكرش الادلة والاهم يكون متسق مع نفسه مش كلامه متناقض


- ﻻ اختلف معاكي واقول الغربيين مش هيقولوا كده


- حِلّوا التناقضات الاول، ولما ترسوا على موقف نبقى نتكلم فيه....

غير كده ماعتقدش ممكن حد نوصل لحاجة ونبقى بنضيع وقت ﻷني آسف بارفض ادي ودني لحد من غير ما يكون مقنع


ويا ريت تركزي على الcontent اكتر من اسلوبي.....وقتي ووقتك اغلى من اننا نقعد نسمع قواعد الحوار والكلمة دي ما تصحش وانت مش فذ ومش عارف ايه...متهيألي كبار احنا على طريقة ad hominem دي....خلينا في المضمون الله يخليكي!


مرة كمان:



> 1-امريكا متفقة مع الاخوان وﻻ البرادعي؟
> 2-الفض العنيف كان ضروري ومبرر وبالتالي مفيش اصلاً موقف محرج عشان البرادعي يوقعكم فيه وﻻ هو فعلاً الفض كان غشيم ويستوجب المساءلة والمحاسبة وبالتالي الموقف محرج والغلطان فيه هو اللي فض؟


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2013)

لا الكلام ده المفروض تقوله لنفسك مش ليا 
انت اللى المفروض تركز على ال content 
المناقشة كانت ماشية عادى لحد ما جيت انت حطيت مشاركة مستفزة بتلمح فيها على اننا ناس مغيبة وانك انت الواعى الوحيد اللى فى الكون وان المناقشة معانا مستحيلة 
مع اننا كلنا مختلفين معاك الا ان مفيش حد فينا لمح عليك بأى حاجة من ديه او اتهم شخصك بحاجة 
ملكش دعوة بالغيبوبة اللى احنا فيها وناقش اللى بنقوله بس 

نيجى للتناقض 
فين التناقض ده اصلا ؟
هو انت متعرفش ان فى السياسة ممكن العب على كل الاحبال فى نفس الوقت علشان اوصل لغرضى 
فيه فى الموضوع ده نظريتين 
هما 
اما ان البرادعى هو خطة امريكا البديلة لو الاخوان منفعوش على اساس انهم يجربو كل التيارات مع الشعب لو الدينى منفعش ياخدو الليبرالى وهما اللى يهمهم يوصلو لمصالحهم فى المنطقة حتى لو هيتفقو مع الشيطان 

النظرية التانية وهى اللى انا اميل ليها اكتر ان مفيش اتفاق مباشر بين البرادعى وامريكا يعنى هو مش خاين وعميل 
انما هو ليه مصالح شخصية حدث انها تتفق مع مصالح امريكا 
وعلشان كده هو استقال بعد فض الاعتصام علشان عارف ان ده موقف هيعجب الغرب جدا 
وبالتالى ممكن يساندوه لو حب يترشح للرئاسة وممكن ينجحوه كمان 
فين التناقض بقا انا مش فاهمه ؟ 

نيجى لفض الاعتصام 
عنف مفرط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو انت متعرفش ان الدولة فى كل العالم هى اللى بتحتكر العنف وبتستخدمه لما بيكون حد بيرفع السلاح فى وش الدولة واجهزتها 
ناس مسلحة وبتضرب نار على الشرطة , المفروض الشرطة تتعامل ازاى , تضرب عليهم مكسرات  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هو ليه حقوق الانسان عندك ماشية فى اتجاه واحد بس ؟
الناس اللى كانو ساكنين فى المنطقة ومتهددة حياتهم وقرفانين اخر قرف دول مش انسان وليه حقوق ؟ 
جاوبنى انت , الدولة كانت مفروض تستنى قد ايه على اعتصام مسلح بيضر بالامن القومى ؟ قولنا انت بديل 

هتقولى اصل الاعتصام مكانش مسلح ومتصدقيش الاعلام دول ناس cute 
ياسلام ؟ ايه اللى يخلينى اكدب الاعلام مثلا واصدق الاخوان ؟
على اساس انهم طول عمرهم صادقين ؟ ده كل عيشتهم كانت كدب 
ايه اللى يخلينى اصدقهم لما يقولو مكانش فيه اسلحة ؟
ايه اللى يخلينى اصدق الجزيرة ولا ال CNN لما تقول مليون واحد ماتو فى الفض وارقام فلكية ؟ من كتر مصداقيتهم اوى ؟ 
مش الجزيرة ديه هى اللى هيجت الدنيا على سوريا ؟
وطلع كل اللى بتقوله كدب ؟ وادى الناس عرفت الحقيقة ؟
ايه يخلينى مصدقش ان الناس ديه كان معاها اسلحة فعلا ؟
ايه يخلينى اكدب ده واصدق كلامك ؟
ايه المعطيات اللى تخلينى اعمل كده ؟

بص . انا ضد الحكم العسكرى , واتمنى طبعا لمصر رئيس دولة مدنى منتخب عادى جدا 
لكن مش كل حاجة يعملها الجيش علشان اسمه جيش تبقا عيب وغلط وابقا ضدها عمال على بطال 
لكل مقام مقال 
والجيش ده احنا مش مستوردينه , ده جيش البلد , واقوى جيوش المنطقة 
وبالنسبة للجيوش , هو مين اللى بيحمى العلمانية فى تركيا ياجونى ؟ مش الجيش بردو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولولا ان الجيش وقف فى صف الشعب كانت مصر هتخلص من اللى كانت فيه ولا 300 قرن لقدام ؟
كان ايه الحل ؟ 
مش اى حاجة يعملها الجيش تبقا غلط , ولا اى حاجة يعملها تبقا صح 
خلينا نبص على كل موقف لوحده ونقيمه على حسب ظروفه وعلى حسب ادائهم فيه


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكرك علي طرح الموضوع مبكرا حتي تتاح الفرصه للتفكير بهدوء في المتواجدين ع الساحه 


البرادعي .. 
شخصيه ضعيه ... عينوه في الوكاله الدوليه ليكون عميلا للعم سام .تنفس من هواء فيينا أكثر مما تنفسه من هواء مصر . صاحب مواقف تخاذل تكرم بها علي بلده.
ليس برجل دوله.. من منظور الأداره .. فـ خبره أداره المؤسسات العالميه تختلف كليا عن إداره الدول ولاسيما دوله بحجم مصر ومشاكلها .. كونه ملهما للثوره هذا لا يكفي
لذا لن أنتخب هذا العميل 
***********  
أحمد شفيق  
حتي الأن رجل نظيف اليد ... يتمتع بخبره إداره عسكريه ومدنيه .. هو آثر الأنسحاب حتي لا ينكل به ... لا أستطيع أتهامه بالهروب .. إلا إذا ثبت عليه مايشينه ... هنا يصبح في موقف الهروب .. لكن الأنسحاب خوفا من التنكيل لا أعتبره هروبا .

الرجل خبرته تمكنه من إداره الدوله .. فـ طرازه العسكري المدني السياسي .. تحتاجها مصر 
أدرك مبارك بخبره الـ 30 سنه ... أن ألقاؤه كورقه رابحه للمصالحه مع الأنتفاضه .. سوف يعدل من موقفه .. ولكنه رمي الكارت متأخرااا ... فتصاعدت حده الأمور .
سوف أرشحه في حاله عدم وجود السيسي ع الساحه ... لأن ظروف مصر الآن تحتاج لخبره الحزم وقوه الأداره والأراده .. رغما عن تخوفي من أستبداديه العسكريين. 

*********************** 
العــــــــــواء ... الجواب يقرأ من عنوانه
يكذب كثيرا ... يثق فيه مرسي حتي الآن .. شخصيه أراها أنتهازيه بدرجه كبيره .. ممن شاركوا في دفع مرسي نحو الهاويه بأعلاناته الدستوريه الفاشله .
وطبقا لكلام العواء نفسه .. وجد صعوبه في إداره مكتبه المكون من 20 موظف ... وفكر في حل مشكله البطاله ببيع الشباب للشاي علي النيل .. فكيف مثل هذا الرجل يستطيع إداره دوله ... بالتأكيد لن أرشحه .
************ 
السيسي .. 
رجل وطني صادق .. له خبرته العسكريه ( دون المدنيه )في الأداره والحزم تحدث مع وجدان الشعب ببساطه لذا رسخ في القلوب .. وأصبح علي درجات سلم الزعامه الناصريه.
بضربه معلم وولاء وصدق وطني ... حقق لمصر الكثير. 
قبوله الترشح للرياسه .. سوف يفقده مكانته في المحافظه علي مصر .. وقد يكتب التاريخ عنه ما لا يقبله ... وأحتمالات خلق عهد ناصري جديد سوف تكون مؤكده .. ويجب أن نتقبلها مقارنه بما نعانيه الآن.
أتمني أن يرشح نفسه للرياسه للفتره بعد القادمه. لكن في حاله ترشحه فـ لن أتخلي عنه

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

للأسف الواحد مش شايف حد يستاهل يكون رئيس مصر 
البرادعى جبان ومش اد المسؤليه 
احمد شفيق هرب وساب البلد ولم يواجه الاخوان 
سليم العوا بتاع الكنائس فيها اسلحه ولا حتى مجرد التفكير 
صباحى بتاع كلام ومفيش فعل 
عمرو موسى كان امين جامعة الدول العربيه فى عهد المخلوع 
وكان شايف الفساد والظلم ولم يدافع او حتى يعترض 
السيسى راجل محترم  وناجح فى الجيش مش كرئيس مصر 
مصطفى حجازى شخصيه محترمه ومتحدث لبق لكن مش هنحكم عليه دلوقتى 
الايام اكيد هتظهر معدنه اكتر  ولدلوقتى هو احسن واحد على الساحه السياسيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا كان ممكن اكمل المناقشة لو حسيت بالأمل وان فيه منطقية في الحوار.....



*جونى ...... لا تخرج عن سياق الموضوع .... لو انت شايف اننا لسنا من مستواك الفكرى .... الانسحاب هنا يكون فضيلة *


----------



## tamav maria (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندما ينجح السيسى أنه يكون " فرعون " سأنتخبه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن هو ( نصف أله ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب يكون أله كامل حتى يُسبِّح المصريين بحمده ويقدسون له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عاشت البيادة الميرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكلها لذيذ و برقبة طويلة وبرباط ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وتستحمل المطرة والتراب والطين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمان نقدر ندخل فيها رِجل البنطلون من تحت  [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



ههههههههههههه
علي راي سما المصري لما تقول
احنا عبيد البيادة وبنحب الجيش حب عباده 
ههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> علي راي سما المصري لما تقول
> احنا عبيد البيادة وبنحب الجيش حب عباده
> ههههههههههه


*ما هى البيادة فى الآخر هى اللى نفعت ....صح ؟
جربنا الصندوق بمنتهى الهبل والعبط 
جاب لنا مين ؟؟ 
آدى أختيارك يا شعب ...ألبس بقى 
أحنا مينفعلناش ديمقراطية ... الديمقراطية رفاهية للشعوب المُترفة 
والذين يأكلون مع الكباب طحينة 


*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هى البيادة فى الآخر هى اللى نفعت ....صح ؟
> جربنا الصندوق بمنتهى الهبل والعبط
> جاب لنا مين ؟؟
> آدى أختيارك يا شعب ...ألبس بقى
> ...


 
صدقني البلد دي ما ينفعهاش الا حكم عسكري 
او ممكن حكمين مع بعض 
يعني يكون المخ مدني والعضلات عسكر 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (1 أكتوبر 2013)

نركز على الأجزاء القابلة للمناقشة:



Desert Rose قال:


> نيجى للتناقض
> فين التناقض ده اصلا ؟
> هو انت متعرفش ان فى السياسة ممكن العب على كل الاحبال فى نفس الوقت علشان اوصل لغرضى



كلام جميل....بس فين بقى تطبيقه على الوضع؟ محتاجة شرح اكتر قبل ما اعرف احكم




Desert Rose قال:


> فيه فى الموضوع ده نظريتين



حلو اوي...كده نقدر نتكلم




Desert Rose قال:


> اما ان البرادعى هو خطة امريكا البديلة لو الاخوان منفعوش على اساس انهم يجربو كل التيارات مع الشعب لو الدينى منفعش ياخدو الليبرالى وهما اللى يهمهم يوصلو لمصالحهم فى المنطقة حتى لو هيتفقو مع الشيطان



وجهة نظر.....بس فيه حاجة اهم انتي ناسياها:

امريكا عارفة ان التيار الليبرالي اضعف تيار ف مصر وان البرادعي عمره ما هيكسب اي انتخابات...

الاهم بقى:

وليه مستبعدين تماماً ان امريكا، لو عليها، نفسها النظام العسكري يستمر، زي ايام مبارك بالظبط؟!

الخطر الوحيد على امريكا هو من الوهابيين ومن ناحية تانية الاشتراكيين القوميين (الناصريين يعني)

الليبراليين اصدقاء للحضارة وللغرب، والاخوان والعسكر كل واحد يهمه مصلحته وبيتسابقوا الاتنين في استرضاء امريكا



Desert Rose قال:


> النظرية التانية وهى اللى انا اميل ليها اكتر ان مفيش اتفاق مباشر بين البرادعى وامريكا يعنى هو مش خاين وعميل
> انما هو ليه مصالح شخصية حدث انها تتفق مع مصالح امريكا
> وعلشان كده هو استقال بعد فض الاعتصام علشان عارف ان ده موقف هيعجب الغرب جدا
> وبالتالى ممكن يساندوه لو حب يترشح للرئاسة وممكن ينجحوه كمان
> فين التناقض بقا انا مش فاهمه ؟



والموقف ده يعجب الغرب ف ايه؟ يعني ايه اللي يضايق الغرب في الوضع القائم حالياً والانقلاب العسكري؟
بالعكس ده كده عودة للصيغة القديمة بتاعت مبارك

التناقض كان ف ان الناس بتقول على البرادعي اخوان



Desert Rose قال:


> نيجى لفض الاعتصام
> عنف مفرط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو انت متعرفش ان الدولة فى كل العالم هى اللى بتحتكر العنف وبتستخدمه لما بيكون حد بيرفع السلاح فى وش الدولة واجهزتها
> ناس مسلحة وبتضرب نار على الشرطة , المفروض الشرطة تتعامل ازاى , تضرب عليهم مكسرات  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو ليه حقوق الانسان عندك ماشية فى اتجاه واحد بس ؟



هو ليه فيه قواعد عندكم ان الشرطي مينفعش يضرب نار الا لو بيتضرب عليه؟ وليه ﻻزم يضرب ف الرجل مش في العين او الدماغ مثلاً؟ ليه اصلأً فيه حاجة اسمها Excessive force؟

طب وهو انا لو عندي ارهابي مستخبي ف حي، اضرب المدينة كلها بقنبلة نووية؟
مش فيه حاجة اسمها Minimizing collateral damage ؟

ثانياً، الحق يقال، بره سينا، مفيش اي مصدر واحد موثوق منه يقول ان كانوا مسلحين!

وعشان كده مثلاً محدش ف اي حتة بيعترض على مكافحة الارهاب ف سينا....لان مفيش collateral damage ومش باقتل 100 مدني اعزل عشان اضرب مسلح واحد



Desert Rose قال:


> الناس اللى كانو ساكنين فى المنطقة ومتهددة حياتهم وقرفانين اخر قرف دول مش انسان وليه حقوق ؟
> جاوبنى انت , الدولة كانت مفروض تستنى قد ايه على اعتصام مسلح بيضر بالامن القومى ؟ قولنا انت بديل



هو الضرر من اعتصام ف ميدان واحد؟ وﻻ الضرر ان فيه مشكلة شرعية وكده؟ ﻻزم تحددي!

ماعتقدش الناس دي كانت قافلة الاذاعة مثلاً او غيره!

وبعدين لو هنمشي بمبدأ ان اللي يضايق السكان بقفل الطريق نروح *نقتله* يبقى كذلك الاعتصامات العمالية وكل اعتصام او مظاهرة نروح نكسحهم!

هو انا محتاج اوضح اد ايه انا ضد الاسلاميين؟!!

ومع ذلك، انا واحد اعرف كويس اوي ان الدولة مش ممكن ابداً اسمح بإطلاق ايدها بحجة الأمن...وإلا هتقلب شمولية




Desert Rose قال:


> هتقولى اصل الاعتصام مكانش مسلح ومتصدقيش الاعلام دول ناس cute
> ياسلام ؟ ايه اللى يخلينى اكدب الاعلام مثلا واصدق الاخوان ؟
> على اساس انهم طول عمرهم صادقين ؟ ده كل عيشتهم كانت كدب
> ايه اللى يخلينى اصدقهم لما يقولو مكانش فيه اسلحة ؟



وهو الإعلام المصري عمره قال الحقيقة أبداً؟ للأمانة، الجزيرة - على كراهيتي لها - مصداقيتها اعلى بكتير من الإعلام المصري....مش باصدق كل حاجة منها ﻷني اصلاً معنديش حاجة اسمها مصدر مضمون 100% لكن اثق ف الجزيرة اكتر من القناة الاولى المصرية

وطالما قفلتي كل القنوات ما عدا قنواتك يبقى انتي مخبية حاجة

جملة جميلة حطيها ف ودانك



> When you tear out a man's tongue, you are not proving him a liar, you're only telling the world that you fear what he might say






Desert Rose قال:


> ايه اللى يخلينى اصدق الجزيرة ولا ال CNN لما تقول مليون واحد ماتو فى الفض وارقام فلكية ؟ من كتر مصداقيتهم اوى ؟
> مش الجزيرة ديه هى اللى هيجت الدنيا على سوريا ؟
> وطلع كل اللى بتقوله كدب ؟ وادى الناس عرفت الحقيقة ؟



Don't push it 

مش لدرجة يعني ان سوريا ملايكة والعالم بيتآمر عليهم     برضو في البداية كانت ثورة شعبية فعلاً لكن قلبت طائفية

وللمرة التانية....هل الاعلام المصري مصداقيته تساوي حتى مصداقية الناس دي؟

يعني انا المفروض اكدب الناس كلها، البي بي سي والسي ان ان وكل قنوات الدنيا، واصدق الاعلام المصري بس؟! اللي من شوية كان لسه بيقول على الاقباط ضربوا الجيش في ماسبيرو؟



Desert Rose قال:


> ايه يخلينى مصدقش ان الناس ديه كان معاها اسلحة فعلا ؟
> ايه يخلينى اكدب ده واصدق كلامك ؟
> ايه المعطيات اللى تخلينى اعمل كده ؟



المعطيات ان فيه فوائد ودوافع كتيرة اوي للكذب من السلطة وانها تقول ان معاهم اسلحة، وان مفيش اسلحة ظهرت فعلاً، وانك قفلتي كل القنوات ما عدا قنواتك الرسمية يعني خايفة حد يطرح وجهة نظر تانية غيرك، ده غير ان مصداقية اعلامك رايحة ف داهية

ودايماً ﻻزم نتمسك بالBenefit of doubt

وإلا بنقول للدولة، امسكوا واقتلوا اي حد لمجرد الشك والاشتباه.....وهتيجي على دماغ كل واحد فينا لوحده ف الاخر


"احرق الكنيسة دي يا بني عشان فيه شك ان فيها اسلحة" - .... إلخ




Desert Rose قال:


> بص . انا ضد الحكم العسكرى , واتمنى طبعا لمصر رئيس دولة مدنى منتخب عادى جدا
> لكن مش كل حاجة يعملها الجيش علشان اسمه جيش تبقا عيب وغلط وابقا ضدها عمال على بطال
> لكل مقام مقال
> والجيش ده احنا مش مستوردينه , ده جيش البلد , واقوى جيوش المنطقة
> ...



انا اعتراضي على الموقف نفسه مش على ان اللي عمله جيش وﻻ مش جيش!! اياً كانت السلطة مين، الفض ده كان غشيم....

والدستور اللي بيتم اعداده ﻻ يحمي الفرد امام الدولة وبيدي الدولة سلطات واسعة جداً....

جيشنا بقى واخد 40% من اقتصاد البلد...وجيشنا مش بيحمي العلمانية ده بالعكس بدل ما يشيل المادة التانية بينيلها اكتر ويقول لك المسيحيين واليهود بس!

جيشنا اللي انتي فرحانة بيه ده بيستخدم السلفيين كذراع ديني اسلامي ومخلي البابا موظف يتكلم باسمهم

فماتقارنيش بجيش تركيا الله يخليكي!!

وانتي متخيلة انه خلص مصر؟

طب انا اهو وانتي اهو، وكمان 100 سنة وريني لو مصر خطت خطوة واحدة ناحية العلمانية!


الحاجة الاهم بقى، انه مش معقولة بحجة الامن، هاقضي على كافة الحريات ونعمل قانون طوارئ مؤبد!

ماهو الحكومات الاستبدادية كلها كده، ﻻزم تعمل بعبع عشان الشعب يخاف ويوافق...

والشعوب اللي مستعدة تدفع تمن حريتها من امنها بس، هي اللي هتاخد حريتها، واللي هتخاف، هيتسحب منها حريتها، وبعدين امنها، زي الاتحاد السوفيتي كده بالظبط!


----------



## Strident (2 أكتوبر 2013)

وبعدين خلّص مصر ايه وفيه لسه التهم دي:

الاساءة للقوات المسلحة - الاساءة للقضاء - الاساءة للرموز الوطنية - ازدراء الاديان - ... إلخ

وقريباً في مصر هيتقبض علينا بتهمة التنفس بصوت عالي!!


----------



## Strident (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بعض النشطاء  (وانا قاصد اقول اللفظ ده لمجرد اني اعود اللي عنده حساسية انه يبطل حساسية)

عملوا مشروع دستور موازي لمصر........بدل العك اللي بيتكتب دلوقتي....جدير بالقراية لمعرفة كيف تتقدم الدول


http://egyptfuture2013.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Rights-and-state.pdf


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> هو الضرر من اعتصام ف ميدان واحد؟ *وﻻ الضرر ان فيه مشكلة شرعية* وكده؟ ﻻزم تحددي!
> ماعتقدش الناس دي كانت قافلة الاذاعة مثلاً او غيره!
> وبعدين لو هنمشي بمبدأ ان *اللي يضايق السكان بقفل الطريق* نروح *نقتله* يبقى كذلك الاعتصامات العمالية وكل اعتصام او مظاهرة نروح نكسحهم!!


 *[FONT=&quot]انا عايز أعلق على الجزئية دى فقط لأنى من سكان المنطقة وشفت بعينى من غير لا جزيرة ولا قناة أولى  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فطالما أنت ما عشتش الفترة دى فى المكان دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أتقفل لك مكتب .... ولا خسرت تجارة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أنت عامل أتشردت وقعدت فى بيتكم علشان المحل اللى بتشتغل فيه جاب درفه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا عربيتك أتفتشت وأتقلبت من شوية صُيع مُسجلين خطر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أنت نفسك بتتفتش على باب بيتكم فى الطالعة والنازلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حد أحتل سطح عمارتكم وأحتل مداخلها للنوم والبيبى بيبى ولا حد إليط فى جنينة بيتكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى من فضلك ...الله يكرمك ....لا تفتى فيما ليس لك به علم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله يحرق الــ  [/FONT]*​ *Minimizing collateral damage**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على الـــ[/FONT]*​ *Excessive force**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أوم الـــ [/FONT]*​ *Collateral damage**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> بعض النشطاء  (وانا قاصد اقول اللفظ ده لمجرد اني اعود اللي عنده حساسية انه يبطل حساسية)
> عملوا مشروع دستور موازي لمصر........*بدل العك* اللي بيتكتب دلوقتي....جدير بالقراية لمعرفة كيف تتقدم الدول
> 
> http://egyptfuture2013.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Rights-and-state.pdf


 *[FONT=&quot]عك *​*[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لهو انت بقيت فقيه دستورى فوق البيعة كمان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى عندنا دول أية ؟؟ بيبيعوا لبن ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ اقروا معايا حضراتكم الوثيقة اللى جونى جايبها ( واللى هى مش عك ) من وجهة نظره الفقهية القانونية 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أول فقرة ترفيهية فُكاهية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) يولد جميع الناس أحراراً ومتساوين فى الكرامة والحقوق والواجبات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة على أساس انه فى دستورنا الحالى الناس بتبيض ما بتولدش ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الباقى كلام هراتيل وكلام هواة لايرقى للقراءة أصلاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عك *​*[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) يولد جميع الناس أحراراً ومتساوين فى الكرامة والحقوق والواجبات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة على أساس انه فى دستورنا الحالى الناس بتبيض ما بتولدش ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الباقى كلام هراتيل وكلام هواة لايرقى للقراءة أصلاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


*بتضحكى على أية ؟ ...هَمْ يضحك وهَمْ يبكى بجد *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتضحكى على أية ؟ ...هَمْ يضحك وهَمْ يبكى بجد *​



*بأضحك على يبيض لا يلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*نرجع للموضوع بعد ما فسحنا جونى في دهاليز ملهاش علاقة بالموضوع ....

من هو الشخص الذى بإمكانه قيادة سفينة مصر في المرحلة الحالية ......*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بردو هرد على الاجزاء القابلة للمناقشة فى كلامك , مش للمناقشة للتوضيح فقط لان واضح ان انت فيه حاجات كتير اوى مش فاهمها فى الحياة ومخدوع فى السياسة الغربية اوى اوى اوى , معلش كلنا كنا كده فى الاول بعدين بنعرف الحقيقة ان فيه فرق كبيييييير جدا بين السياسة الغربية الداخلية والخارجية , اتنين منفصلين عن بعض تماماااااااااااا 




> وجهة نظر.....بس فيه حاجة اهم انتي ناسياها:
> 
> امريكا عارفة ان التيار الليبرالي اضعف تيار ف مصر وان البرادعي عمره ما هيكسب اي انتخابات...


هههههه تيار ليبرالى ايه ؟ الموضوع مش موضوع تيارات خااااااااالص 
البرادعى بيقول اى كلام وخلاص , لكن لما هيجى للتنفيذ هينفذ ما هو حسب الخطة الموضوعة وحسب المصالح 
وبعدين البرادعى كان عنده تأييد شعبى كبير جدا جدا 
ازاى مكانش هيكسب الانتخابات ؟ ده كلام مش واقعى 
الحاجة التانية امريكا مالها ومال اللى عنده شعبية فى الشارع ؟
هى ليها فى اللى يديها اللى هى عايزاه وهى مستعدة توقف معاه  حتى لو كان الشيطان نفسه 

 



> الاهم بقى:
> 
> وليه مستبعدين تماماً ان امريكا، لو عليها، نفسها النظام العسكري يستمر، زي ايام مبارك بالظبط؟!


غلط , غلط خااااااااالص , امريكا موقفتش نهائى مع نظام مبارك لما كان بيوقع كان ممكن تعمل زى ماعملت لما سقط حكم مرسى وتفضل متمسكة بمبارك للابد 
ورغم ان الجيش وقتها هو اللى استلم الحكم فعليا الا ان اوباما باشا محدش سمع صوته بيقول انقلاب 
ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 لان الحكم العسكرى كان كويس بالنسبة لامريكا لفترة معينة 
استجدت حاجات جديدة وبقا فيها مصالح جديدة ومن ضمنها سينا , ومبارك وحكمه رفض المطامع الامريكية الجديدة فى المنطقة 
قعدت تدور مين ممكن يعملنا كل التنازلات اللى احنا عايزنها اتكلمت مع الكل , لقت التيار الدينى قدامها راحت مدعماه 
حبيبى ياجونى الادارة الامريكية نفسها مخترقة من الاخوان المسلمين وده مش كلامى انا , ده كلام الامريكان نفسهم , هيلارى كلينتون كانت مخترقة من الاخوان المسلمين 



> الخطر الوحيد على امريكا هو من الوهابيين


بالظبط وعلشان كده هى عايزاهم فى السلطة :flowers:



> الليبراليين اصدقاء للحضارة وللغرب، والاخوان والعسكر كل واحد يهمه مصلحته وبيتسابقوا الاتنين في استرضاء امريكا


ههههههه اصدقاء الحضارة ؟ يانهار اسود 
ومال الغرب انشاء الله بالحضارة بتاعتك ؟
مصيبة لا تكون مقتنع انهم عايزينك تبقا قاعد فى حضارة , يالهوى 
ديه تبقا نكته بجد 

اسمع ياجونى , الخطة كالاتى , ايران شيعة , بتشكل خطر على امن اسرائيل وامن امريكا , امريكا مش عارفه تتفق مع الشيعة 
مفيش حد فيهم قدم ليها التنازلات اللى هى عايزاها , فبقا عندها مشكلتين فى المنطقة ايران وسوريا طبعا 
تعمل ايه ؟ تعمل ايه ؟ 
تتعب نفسها مثلا وتروح تضربهم هما الاتنين , سياسيا وامنيا مش هينفع 
تعمل ايه ؟
تخلقلهم عدو من منطقتهم يسيطر على باقى المنطقة وهو العدو السنى الوهابى المتمثل فى التيارات الدينية 
وهى عارفه ان وجود التيارات الدينية فى اى بلد بيخلق صراعات داخل البلد نفسها وخارجها 
وهو ده اللى هى عايزاه 
تخلق صراع وجبهتين فى المنطقة , الجبهة الشيعية والسنية 
وهما الاتنين كفيلين يخلصو على بعض وهى كده تبقا ضربت عصفورين بحجر 
وفى نفس الوقت الدول نفسها المحكومة بالتيارات الدينية داخلها ايضا صراعات داخلية ممكن تتحول الى حروب اهليه يبقا احلوت اوى 
سيبوهوم ياكلو فى بعض ويحلو عند دماغنا واهو نبقا خلصنا منهم للابد 
ونقدر بعد كده نقسم المنطقة ودولها الى دويلات صغيرة وكان المثل الاول فى السودان وتقسيمها شمال وجنوب , ديه حاجة رائعة 
نعمل بقا كده فى كل الدول بعد ما نكون هدينا الجيوش اللى فاضلة 
اللى هما الجيش المصرى والجيش السورى 
تفسر بأيه وقوف امريكا جنب المجاهدين فى سوريا ؟ 
وتفسر بأيه الادعاءات على اوباما انه دعم الاخوان المسلمين بفلوس ايام الانتخابات ؟ 
ده غير طبعا انها لقت ان التيار الدينى مستعد يبيع اى حاجة علشان يوصل للحكم ومن اهم الحاجات ديه هى سينا , وعلشان كده سينا كانت خارجة امنيا عن سيطرة الجيش ودخل فيها ايام مرسى كمية ارهابيين بالهبل واسلحة وكل ده مدعم من الغرب 
علشان يفصلوها تماما ويعزلوها عن مصر امنيا وسياسيا 
وبكده تبقا جاهزة ياخدوها 

 




> والموقف ده يعجب الغرب ف ايه؟ يعني ايه اللي يضايق الغرب في الوضع القائم حالياً والانقلاب العسكري؟
> بالعكس ده كده عودة للصيغة القديمة بتاعت مبارك
> 
> التناقض كان ف ان الناس بتقول على البرادعي اخوان




علشان اعلامهم الغربى الكذاب والجزيرة اللى انت بتتفرج عليها بتروج لاشاعات ان فيه مليون واحد ماتو فى الفض وكأنها كانت الحرب العالمية التالته 
لما الاستاذ البرادعى يستقيل ويقول السبب فض الاعتصام 
الحكومات الغربية ساعتها عندها مبرر قدام شعوبها على الاقل لما تقول ان الدولة المصرية استخدمت عنف مفرط 
وان اللى حصل ده كان انقلاب 
قال انقلاب قال 
انقلاب ايه يابنى ياحبيبى بس ؟ انا مرة سألت اللى بيقول انقلاب عسكرى ده فاهم يعنى ايه انقلاب عسكرى فى الاول ؟ يعنى فاهم بيحصل ازاى وبيكون شكله ازاى ؟ 

 



> هو ليه فيه قواعد عندكم ان الشرطي مينفعش يضرب نار الا لو بيتضرب عليه؟ وليه ﻻزم يضرب ف الرجل مش في العين او الدماغ مثلاً؟ ليه اصلأً فيه حاجة اسمها Excessive force؟
> 
> طب وهو انا لو عندي ارهابي مستخبي ف حي، اضرب المدينة كلها بقنبلة نووية؟
> مش فيه حاجة اسمها Minimizing collateral damage ؟
> ...


عند مين ؟ وانت ايه عرفك هو ضرب فين ؟ من الجزيرة بردو ؟ هههههه يافرحتى 
انت بتحارب ارهابيين ياجونى فى وسط مدنيين , انت مش بتجرى ورا حرامى سرق شنطة 
دول ارهابيين داخلين فى وسط مدنيين معاهم اسلحة كتيرة , الضرر مش جاى من ناحية ضرب الشرطة فقط 
ليه مفكرتش ان الارهابيين نفسهم هما اللى بيضربو بالشكل الرهيب ده لقتل المدنيين وعمل خسائر واحراج الدولة 
زى بالظبط ما كان بيحصل فى سوريا 
وقناة الجزيرة الصادقة الطاهرة العفيفة اللى انت بتصدقها كانت هى اللى بتنشر الكدب ده عن سوريا والجيش السورى 
الغلطة هنا مش على الدولة اللى بتحارب ارهابى خسيس راح يستخبى وسط مدنيين 
والخساير فى حروب زى ديه للاسف بتحصل غصب عن الكل 
الشرطة مش بتجرى ورا حرامى غسيل فأستخدمت معاه عنف زيادة عن الضرورى


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نيجى لنقطة فض الاعتصام والضرر 
انا بجد مش عارفه انت بتتكلم ازاى ؟ 
مفتكرش  انك لو كنت ساكن فى رابعة ياجونى وقاعد تحت بيتك اعتصام بالمنظر ده  بالاسابيع وبيستخدمو ميكروفونات يخطبو فيها ليل نهار ومش بس كده ده بيشتمو  فيها ويهددو ويتوعدو ببحور دم ومعرفش ايه 
كنت هتقول اصل ايه الضرر؟
انت بتناقض نفسك ؟
عمال طول النهار تتكلم عن الحرية الحرية 
ونسيت اهم مبدأ فى الحرية ان حريتى تتوقف عند حرية الاخرين ؟ 
انت متعرفش ياجونى ان فى الغرب وانت عارف كده كويس لو انا عليت صوت التلفزيون وجارى مش عارف ينام بسببى ممكن يطلبلى البوليس والبوليس يجى يجبرنى بالقوة على تخفيض الصوت ؟ 
تخيل انت قاعد فى ميكروفونات وخطب وشتيمة وتهديد تحت بيتك ليل نهار 
ده لوحده من غير اسلحة اسمه جريمة  انى اقعد اهدد فى الدولة والناس والسكان حتى من غير ما اعمل اللى بقوله اسمه جريمة 
مشكلتك الاساسية انك حافظ مصطلحات , وبتطبقها فى اى وقت على اى حاجة 
لكن الحكمة بتقول ان لكل مقام مقال 
مش علشان اسمه اعتصام يبقا يقع تحت بند حرية الرأى والتعبير 
اللى يخلينى احدد ده تبع حرية الرأى ولا لا 
ايه شكل الاعتصام ده ؟ امن ولا فيه خطر ؟ فيه قلة ادب وشيمة وتهديد بيحصل ولا ناس امنين ؟ بيقرف الناس اللى حواليه ولا قاعدين بأحترامهم 
فى اى دولة بتحترم نفسها , لما الشرطة تقولك امشى وروح لازم تسمع الكلام ولو مسمعتش ذنبك على جنبك 
ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان الاعتصام ده ومطالبه مرفوضة مش بس من الشرطة واجهزة الدولة , ده مرفوض من الشعب نفسه 
والشعب نفسه هو اللى طالب بفضه 
مش انتو بتقولو الشعب مصدر السلطات ؟طيب ما هو مصدر السلطات اه قال انه متضرر من الاعتصام ده ومش عايزه 
يبقا اجهزة الدولة تسمع لشعبها ولا لا ؟ 
انا  مستعدة اجبلك فيديوهات ياجونى لدول غربية (بما انك قربت تعبدهم ) بيفضو  اعتصامات قعدت ساعة واحدة بس فى الشارع وبمنتهى العنف , والشرطة مش حاسة  انها عملت اى حاجة علط وبتقول احنا قولنالهم يمشو وادناهم اكتر من فرصة  يمشو بأمان مسمعوش الكلام فأضطرينا نمشيهم بالقوة لان ده شارع عام 
ودول بقا لا كانو مسلحين ولا ميكروفونات ولا شتيمة ولا بحور دم 
ورغم كده اتفضو بالقوة بردو لانهم مسعموش الكلام 

انت تصدق الجزيرة براحتك , خليها تضحك عليك زى ماهى عايزة 
وانا قولتلك 100 مرة مش عارفه انت عايزنى احلفلك ولا ايه 
انى اصلا مش بتفرج على الاعلام المصرى علشان تقول انى بصدقه 
بس انت كده تحط حاجة فى دماغك منك لنفسك وتقتنع بيها ,وتبنى مناقشات على اساسها وهى مش موجودة من الاساس 
انا  قولتلك مليار مرة قبل كده ان اللى انا بقوله ده مش جاى من اى اعلام اصلا  وانا صادقة فى اللى انا بقوله , اللى بقوله ده جاى من قرايتى الشخصية  للاحداث ومنطقيتها وتزامنها وقرايتى للتاريخ ايضا 

واه انا مش مصدقة لا CNN ولا BBC ولا العفريت , كلهم بيكدبو نفس الكدبة لانهم كلهم ليهم نفس المصالح 
ايه المشكلة فى كده ؟ واظن كان طلع كذا فيديو بيوضح كدب ال CNN فى حاجات مختلفة مش فى ديه بس , بس انا مش فاكرة هما فين علشان اجيبهم 

وانا بقولك تانى , مالى انا ومال سوريا ملايكة ولا شياطين ؟ مالى ومال بشار حلو ولا وحش ؟ انا بتكلم على وضع حالى فى سوريا 
ده اللى بيحصل ده ثورة شعبية طبيعية ؟ ولا هجوم ارهابى مدعم من الغرب ؟ وليه اهداف انا شرحتها فوق ؟ 
هو  انا علشان اصلح نظام مش عاجبنى فى دولة اروح ابعتله ارهابيين يدمرو البلد  كلها ؟ ولا الهدف اللى انت مش شايفه خالص لانك طبعا بتتفرج على الجزيرة هو  انى اهد الجيش السورى واخلص منه 
ونفس السيناريو كانو عايزين يعملوه فى  مصر بس ربنا ستر جدا من ناحية والحاجة التانية ان مصر مفهاش الطوائف اللى  فى سوريا علشان يستغلوها يولعو بيها حرب اهلية زى اللى فى سوريا 

انا مالى ومال الجيش بياخد 40% من الاقتصاد ولا كل الاقتصاد ؟ 
انا بتكلم فى موقف محدد . ايه المتاهات اللى انت بتدخل فيها ديه ؟ 
انا بتكلم على موقف الجيش فى الموقف الحالى وادائه فيه 
هل كان فيه حل تانى لمصر غير وقوف الجيش جنب مطالب الشعب المشروعة ؟ 
هو الجيش ده جيش العدو ؟ مش جيش البلد ومؤسسة فيها ؟ 
وتدخله لمطالب الشعب مش تكرم منه ده  اصلا واجب عليه 

وبعدين هو انت عايز كل حاجة تصلح كلها مرة واحدة ؟
هو ده حصل قبل كده فى اى دوله فى العالم 
ان كل مشاكلها اتحلت بين يوم وليلة ؟
مش الموضوع عبارة عن خطوات بتتاخد ؟ اه هيحصل اخطاء وهيحصل بلاوى كتيرة فى النص لان مصر لسه فى البداية وده حصل فى مليون دولة قبل مصر 
فرنسا بعد الثورة الفرنسية العظيمة قعدت 100 سنة علشان تهدى وتتصلح 
واحنا عايزين مصر بكل مشاكلها ديه والفساد ده كله تتحل فى سنتين 
وتيجى تقولى اصل الجيش بيعمل وبيسوى 
طيب ما احنا عارفين ان كل مؤسسات الدولة فيها مشاكل 
ده يخلينى يعنى احاربها واهد فيها ولا احاول اصلحها ؟
الحاجة  التانية بردو بقول انا مش بتكلم عن الجيش ككل , انا بتكلم فى موقف محدد  للجيش وهو وقوفه جنب مطالب الشعب اللى هو مصدر السلطات والتشريع ياجونى ياللى بتوقف مع الحريات 

انا عايزة اعرف بقا , انت بجد ازاى كده ؟ 
يعنى انت بتقول من حق معتصمين رابعة يعتصمو وحرية الرأى ماشى اوكى 
لكن  تيجى عند 33 مليون او اكتر خرجو لاسقاط مرسى والجيش كل اللى عمله انه وقف  مع مطالب الشعب  وتحقيقها وده واجبه لانه لو معملش كده يبقا جيش ضد شعبه  والحاجة التانية يبقا بيهدد الامن القومى المصرى لان معنى ان كل العدد ده  خارج لاسقاط حكم معين 
يبقا لو الحكم ده استمر هتبقا حرب اهلية 
بعد ده كله شايف ان ده انقلاب عسكرى , معرفش ازاى 
عارف انت شايفه انقلاب ليه ؟ علشان الغرب قالك ان هو انقلاب 
ومدام الغرب قال حاجة نبقا نقول امين على طول , اصلهم بتوع الحريات وحقوق الانسان 
هما اه بتوع حريات وحقوق انسان فعلا انما جوه بلادهم , انما سياساتهم الخارجية حاجة تانية خاااااااااااالص


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الشرطة لما تجيلك عشات تليفزيونك عالي، مش هتقتلك وتقتل كل عيلتك!

وبتتفرجي ع الاعلام المصري عشان كلامك مستند على حاجات فاكراها وقائع ومحدش جاب سيرتها الا الاعلام المصري


باقول لك ايه....بلا وجع قلب.....انا باعبد الغرب فعلاً وانا عبيط وانا مابافهمش حاجة وانا مضحوك عليا من ساسي لراسي

بلا وجع قلب يا عم


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اللى عارفه بتفرج على ايه مش انت 
وحقيقى عمرى ما اتفرجت على الاعلام المصرى ولا اعرف حتى بيجبوه من فين , وانت بقا اللى معاك الدلائل على اللى بتقوله مين الجزيرة ؟ ههههههههه 
بلا وجع قلب فعلا متوجعش قلبك مع ناس متخلفة ياجونى زينا 

سلام


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا معنديش اي دلائل....انا باسمع من كله واركب اللي يمشي مع بعض بس واللي يmake sense وباسمي الاشياء بمسمياتها

وباحاول اكون موضوعي على اد ما اقدر

مش ﻻزم تكوني بتفتحي القناة الاولى على فكرة...ممكن تكوني بتقري في الBBC بس هما بيكونوا ناقلين عن حد وبيقولوها واضحة


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا معنديش اي دلائل....انا باسمع من كله واركب اللي يمشي مع بعض بس واللي يmake sense وباسمي الاشياء بمسمياتها
> 
> وباحاول اكون موضوعي على اد ما اقدر



طيب ما انا بعمل نفس الحاجة بقرا الاحداث والتاريخ وبشوف ايه المنطق والهدف من وراها 
ولما انت مش عندك دلائل بتتهمنى ليه بعدم المنطقية وانى معنديش دلائل ؟


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

1- لان الدلائل بتاعتك مصداقيتها اقل (من مصدر واحد ومصداقيته ضعيفة جداً)  يعني اقصد صادرة من وجهة نظر واحدة بس

2- لانه معتمد على فرضيات زي مؤامرة كونية وكده (وان كل القنوات العالمية اللي بتحرص على مصداقيتها مشتركة في مؤامرة كونية وكده)

3- لان بتغيري في التعاريف العلمية في السياسة زي (امتى الدولة سلطتها تكون زيادة عن اللزوم - خطورة ده ايه - الحريات أم الأمن - امتى يبقى اسمه انقلاب عسكري -  امتى ولحد فين يكون العنف من الدولة مقبول... إلخ)


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هو فين المصدر الواحد اللى عندى ده ؟ انت لسه بردو مصمم على الاعلام المصرى ؟ احلفلك بأيه انى حتى معرفش شكله 

وبعدين مين قال ان المصادر بتاعتك هى اللى مصداقيتها اعلى ؟ الجزيرة مصداقيتها اعلى ؟ ال CNN ؟ اللى حتى شعبها جزء منه مش بيثق فيها ؟؟؟؟ منين حكمت على ان مصادرى مصداقيتها اقل وانت مصادرك مصداقيتها اعلى 

انا مقولتش ان فيه مؤامرة كونية , انما اللى يقرا الاحداث هيفهم اللعبة ماشية ازاى , وعلى فكرة انا مكنتش فاهماها فى الاول ولا كنت فاهمه موضوع سوريا فى الاول , لكن بعد ما كل الاحداث اتركبت على بعض فهمتها وحسيت بمنطقيتها بعقلى انا مش من الجزيرة ولا غيرها 

التعريفات السياسية ديه نصوص جامدة مبتتغيرش ؟ ولا هى مصطلحات احفظها احطها فى اى موقف وخلاص ؟ 
وانا عايزاك تقولى يعنى ايه انقلاب عسكرى واشمعنا امريكا مقالتش على تسليم السلطة فعليا للجيش ايام يناير انه انقلاب ؟الجيش كان ممكن جدا وقتها يوقف مع مبارك وتبقا حرب بين الشعب والجيش 
لكن ده محصلش . والجيش بردو انحاز للشعب وامريكا منطقتش وقالت انقلاب  , ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو فين المصدر الواحد اللى عندى ده ؟ انت لسه بردو مصمم على الاعلام المصرى ؟ احلفلك بأيه انى حتى معرفش شكله



1- عشان كده صلحتها وحطيت وجهة نظر واحدة...في هذه الحالة هي وجهة نظر السلطة القائمة الآن وبيرددها بشكل كبير الاقباط

2- انا قلت لك ممكن تكوني بتقري في الواشنطن بوست ويكونوا ناقلين وجهة نظر السيسي مثلاً! مش ﻻزم تفتحي القناة الاولى يا نانسي




Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين مين قال ان المصادر بتاعتك هى اللى مصداقيتها اعلى ؟ الجزيرة مصداقيتها اعلى ؟ ال CNN ؟ اللى حتى شعبها جزء منه مش بيثق فيها ؟؟؟؟ منين حكمت على ان مصادرى مصداقيتها اقل وانت مصادرك مصداقيتها اعلى




حلو السؤال ده اوي.....انا بقى باشوف من كله....مش باصدق واحد بس فيهم.....وبالتالي مصادري اعلى لاني باشوف وجهات النظر كلها....حتى مواقع الاخوان باخش عليها اتفرج

وعلى فكرة، من واقع متابعتي، انصحك بالبي بي سي والواشنطن بوست كاكتر مصدرين عندهم مصداقية



Desert Rose قال:


> انا مقولتش ان فيه مؤامرة كونية , انما اللى يقرا الاحداث هيفهم اللعبة ماشية ازاى , وعلى فكرة انا مكنتش فاهماها فى الاول ولا كنت فاهمه موضوع سوريا فى الاول , لكن بعد ما كل الاحداث اتركبت على بعض فهمتها وحسيت بمنطقيتها بعقلى انا مش من الجزيرة ولا غيرها
> [/COLOR]



حلو....بس انا بقى لقيت تفسير ابسط ومش بيفترض مؤامرة او لعبة، وبياخد في الاعتبار مصلحة كل طرف ايه وادواته ايه واهدافه ايه، وبيغلط فين...

وطبيعي نطبق Ockham's razor




Desert Rose قال:


> التعريفات السياسية ديه نصوص جامدة مبتتغيرش ؟ ولا هى مصطلحات احفظها احطها فى اى موقف وخلاص ؟
> وانا عايزاك تقولى يعنى ايه انقلاب عسكرى واشمعنا امريكا مقالتش على تسليم السلطة فعليا للجيش ايام يناير انه انقلاب ؟الجيش كان ممكن جدا وقتها يوقف مع مبارك وتبقا حرب بين الشعب والجيش
> لكن ده محصلش . والجيش بردو انحاز للشعب وامريكا منطقتش وقالت انقلاب  , ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> [/COLOR]



1- التعريفات دي علمية، فطبيعي تكون محددة ودقيقة

2- مش ﻻزم الانقلاب يكون حاجة وحشة، ده اولاً......زي ما القتل دفاعاً عن النفس مشروع، لكن اسمه قتل!

3- الجيش ايام مبارك استلم السلطة ضمن شرعية الرئيس.....ولو ان ده غير دستوري على ما افتكر لكن الرئيس برضو هو اللي فوضهم.....30 يونيو بقى الجيش خدها عافية..استيلاء على السلطة من دماغه

مع العلم اني ﻻزلت موافق على الحركة دي، لاني ببساطة مش معترف بشرعية مرسي اصلاً.... (وان كان للاسف خد شرعية دولية باعتراف الامم المتحدة بيه رئيس)

4- امريكا اصلاً حتى هذه اللحظة ما قالتش علناً ان ده انقلاب عشان ما تضطرش تقطع المعونة وتبوظ كامب ديفيد[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> انا معنديش اي دلائل....انا باسمع من كله واركب اللي يمشي مع بعض بس واللي يmake sense وباسمي الاشياء بمسمياتها
> 
> وباحاول اكون موضوعي على اد ما اقدر
> 
> مش ﻻزم تكوني بتفتحي القناة الاولى على فكرة...ممكن تكوني بتقري في الBBC بس هما بيكونوا ناقلين عن حد وبيقولوها واضحة



*جونى ..... وجودك في قطر التى تقودها اميركا لتنفيذ خطتها لمشروع الشرق الاوسط الجديد ...... وتحالف اميركا والاتحاد الاوربى والإسلام السياسى جعلك تفكر بتلك الطريقة ....... قطر عبارة عن فأر يسيره النمر الأميركى .... والإسلام السياسى لا يهمه فلسطين ولا العروبة ولا حتى الإسلام الدعوى .... المهم حلم الخلافة الذى يشغلهم .....
نرجع للموضوع ..... هل يوجد قائد في مصر بإمكانه التغلب هذا الوضع الخطير وتلك التحالفات الحقيرة .....*


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ولكن في اغسطس بقى.....السلطة بتستهبل!

قمع وقبض على اي حد....حتى الاشتراكيين بيقبضوا عليهم....المحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين مستمرة.....فيه ناس بيتقبض عليها بتهم هزلية  وتقييد على الاعلام (حتى نشر نعي حد من القوات المسلحة محتاج تصريح)

التطبيل والكذب على ودنه  وكمية تقييد على الاعلاميين اوفر


ويا ترى تفتكروا باسم يوسف مش عارف يطلع ليه؟!


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جونى ..... وجودك في قطر التى تقودها اميركا لتنفيذ خطتها لمشروع الشرق الاوسط الجديد ...... وتحالف اميركا والاتحاد الاوربى والإسلام السياسى جعلك تفكر بتلك الطريقة ....... قطر عبارة عن فأر يسيره النمر الأميركى .... والإسلام السياسى لا يهمه فلسطين ولا العروبة ولا حتى الإسلام الدعوى .... المهم حلم الخلافة الذى يشغلهم .....
> نرجع للموضوع ..... هل يوجد قائد في مصر بإمكانه التغلب هذا الوضع الخطير وتلك التحالفات الحقيرة .....*



وهو انا لو ف قطر هاقعد مع السياسيين مثلاً؟ وﻻ حتى باقرا جرايدهم؟ انا ﻻزلت باقرا من كله وباكون وجهة نظري بعد الاطلاع على جميع وجهات النظر!


اه انا معاك ف الاسلام السياسي اوي.....بس دي مش مؤامرة اد ما هي غباء من امريكا والغرب....بمعنى اصح لعب بالنار...

او يمكن مجرد تجهيز لحرب ضد ايران وبعد كده هيخلصوا منهم.....


الخطة اللي انا اعتقد فعلاً معمولة....(طبعاً دي نظرية من عندي فماقدرش اؤكد خصوصاً اني ما قريتهاش ف حتة)

إسرائيل عايزة تحارب ايران، بجيوش مصر  (سواء اخوان او الجيش) وسُنّة سوريا  (الاخوان)، وبفلوس الخليج، وبأسلحة امريكية وبالتالي يحاربوا ايران وبدل ما يموّلوا الحرب يكسبوا ببيع الاسلحة وهم بعيد مالهمش دعوة

للامانة خطة جهنمية وتصلح مع شعوب يسهل اللعب بها بالدين!

عن نفسي ماظنش فيها مخرج الا من ناحية ايران وسوريا....يعقلوا ويبطلوا تهديد للعالم...


اما مصر فهتفضل مُسيرة بالدين والشعب مابيقولش لأ لأي سلطة....وكل همه يفرض شريعته على اللي جنبه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

> Strident قال:
> 
> 
> > الشرطة لما تجيلك عشات تليفزيونك عالي، مش هتقتلك وتقتل كل عيلتك!
> ...


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > وده اللى نفسى كل الناس تفهموا ياجونى
> >
> > هو لم يأتى لفض الإعتصام كما يزعمون بل جاء لعمل مذبحة تفوق التصور تحمل فى طياتها كل معانى التشفى والغل والإنتقام المروع
> > طب حد يقنعنى معلاقة فض اعتصام بإشعال جثث موتى !!
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > وده اللى نفسى كل الناس تفهموا ياجونى
> >
> > هو لم يأتى لفض الإعتصام كما يزعمون بل جاء لعمل مذبحة تفوق التصور تحمل فى طياتها كل معانى التشفى والغل والإنتقام المروع
> > طب حد يقنعنى معلاقة فض اعتصام بإشعال جثث موتى !!
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > > ماتزقهاش اوي كمان يا ياسر....مش 20 الف يعني!!
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> > وده اللى نفسى كل الناس تفهموا ياجونى
> >
> > هو لم يأتى لفض الإعتصام كما يزعمون بل جاء لعمل مذبحة تفوق التصور تحمل فى طياتها كل معانى التشفى والغل والإنتقام المروع
> > طب حد يقنعنى معلاقة فض اعتصام بإشعال جثث موتى !!
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> نرجع للموضوع ..... هل يوجد قائد في مصر بإمكانه التغلب هذا الوضع الخطير وتلك التحالفات الحقيرة .....*


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم يوجد *​*[FONT=&quot]...ولكنه لم يخرج بعد ...أقربهم الى التصور حالياً  هو " السيسى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدارة المرحلة الحالية بوجود المستشار " عدلى منصور " كرئيس وواجهة دولية و مؤقت ومعه مؤسسات الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن يسير على نحو جيد ...أخذاً فى الأعتبار الأضطرابات التى تشهدها البلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رأييى الشخصى أن يستمر هذا الوضع عامان أضافيان حتى تستقر الأمور وتتضح[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Strident قال:
> 
> 
> > ياسر الجندى قال:
> ...


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اوووه....ياسر...تصحيح صغير:


انا افتكرت قصدك انك بتقول رابعة كانت اكتر من صابرا وشاتيلا ومات ف رابعة اكتر من 20 ألف!

بس لو انا فهمت غلط، فايه علاقة اصلاً صابرا وشاتيلا برابعة اذاً؟ فين وجه المقارنة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*Strident لما شعبك يتعلم ويتثقف ويعرف يمارس الديمقراطية ابقى نادى بالمثالية مش فى بلد 60 فى المية جهلة واميين بيعلموا على الميزان وودونا فى داهية لولا ستر ربنا


ابقى تعالى كمان 20 سنة ونتكلم عن المثالية وحقوق الانسان 

ابقى تعالى اوروبا وشوف البلاد المتقدمة لو عملوا مظاهرة اكتر من 6 ساعات بيدوروا فيهم الضرب ويمشوهم زى الكلاب مع انهم شعوب متقدمة وبتحترم الحريات وماسسين ديقراطية من عشرات السنين 

تحطلى شوية جهاديين على شوية ستات واطفال وتقولى اللى هيقرب منا هتقتل اطفال مع جهاديين ودا عيب وحرام دا يعملوه فى قبيلة الخزرج مش فى دولة محترمة بتحترم سيادتها


20 سنة ونتكلم دا ان كان فى ارادة سياسية انهم يعلموا الشعب  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نعم يوجد *​*[FONT=&quot]...ولكنه لم يخرج بعد ...أقربهم الى التصور حالياً  هو " السيسى "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أدارة المرحلة الحالية بوجود المستشار " عدلى منصور " كرئيس وواجهة دولية و مؤقت ومعه مؤسسات الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن يسير على نحو جيد ...أخذاً فى الأعتبار الأضطرابات التى تشهدها البلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رأييى الشخصى أن يستمر هذا الوضع عامان أضافيان حتى تستقر الأمور وتتضح[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*متفق معك ..... لكن من سيملئ موقع السيسى كوزير دفاع وكقائد عام للقوات المسلحة ....؟؟؟ وحولنا حشد من الذئاب الذى يريدون نهش جسد المحروسة ...؟؟*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2013)

> هو لم يأتى لفض الإعتصام كما يزعمون بل جاء لعمل مذبحة تفوق التصور تحمل فى طياتها كل معانى التشفى والغل والإنتقام المروع
> طب حد يقنعنى معلاقة فض اعتصام بإشعال جثث موتى !!
> حد يقنعنى ليه حرقوا المستشفى بكل مافيها من جرحى !!!



*احنا اللى عايزين نسالك انت وكل اخوانجى

السلطة مش فى صالحها حد يموت وانتوا فى صالحكم اكبر عدد يموت علشان تقفوا على جثثهم وتاجروا بيها على الجزيرة والسى ان ان 

مين اللى كان بيضرب نار على الشرطة؟؟؟؟

امى

ومين اللى موت الشرطة ؟؟؟

اكيد امى

المهم بقة الشرطة اقتحمت 3 بؤر ارهابية بدون نقطة دم 

ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اشمعنى رابعة بالذات اللى كانوا ناويين يقتلوا فيهم 

وهما لو ناويين يقتلوا فيهم بيديهم انذار من قبلها احنا داخين نقتلكوا يا جماعة خدوا بالكم

الاهم من دا كله الجامع اتحرق بالكامل قبل اقتحامه وملقوش فى حد غير جثث مفحمة

مين اللى حرق الجامع بالحثث اللى فيه

و20 جثة المعفنة اللى لاقوها تحت المنصة بتوع مين

والاهم من دا كله طالما انتوا سلميين اوى كدا وكيوت ليه فى حد مات من الطرفين الا لو فى تبادل ضرب نار

الحقيقة انكوا شوية نصابين 

عدد القتلى 300 وشوية 

خلتوها 4000 والالافات المصابين 

عالم بتعشق الدم وبتتمنى ان انصارها تموت علشان يجى الكلب جهاد الحداد يجمع المراسلين الاجانب ويقولهم شوفتوا الانقلاب عمل ايه فينا بس معلش كله ضاع واللى ماتوا فى ذنب قيادتكوا اللى عايزة الحرق  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *احنا اللى عايزين نسالك انت وكل اخوانجى
> 
> السلطة مش فى صالحها حد يموت وانتوا فى صالحكم اكبر عدد يموت علشان تقفوا على جثثهم وتاجروا بيها على الجزيرة والسى ان ان
> 
> ...



*حبيبى .... الباشا الأخوانى بيجي ياخد اخبار ويمشى ..... ده دوره .... وممكن يمكيج جماعته, السياسية وليست الزواجية, بنفس اسلوب الأخوان .... الذين اشتهروا بــــــ ........ غريبة .....*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اذا لما يترشح
السيسى ف انا موافق
وباق فى منصبة 
اذا اان سوف ارشح
مصطفى حجازى
فهومناسب تمام لدولة بحجم مصر
عكس سى مرسى الجاهل بكل معنى ا الكلمة
واذا لما يترشح مصطفى حجازى وترشح
الفريق احمد شفيق سوف ارشحة للرئيس
ولولانى نفسى ارشح نفسى للرئاسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بنسبة لى احمد شفيق محدش يقولى فلول
اللى هقولو  انتا دلول 
*


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *Strident لما شعبك يتعلم ويتثقف ويعرف يمارس الديمقراطية ابقى نادى بالمثالية مش فى بلد 60 فى المية جهلة واميين بيعلموا على الميزان وودونا فى داهية لولا ستر ربنا
> 
> 
> ابقى تعالى كمان 20 سنة ونتكلم عن المثالية وحقوق الانسان
> ...



وفرت عليا الرد بالجملة الاخيرة....اشكرك انك قلتها وانك ما طنشتهاش


المشكلة بقى حضرتك ان السلطة القائمة مش عايزة تثقف....ومش عايزة تعلم، ومش عايزة الناس تبقى واعية بحقوقها وﻻ حرياتها!

اسأل نفسك ليه مُصرين يحاولوا يستعملوا السلفيين والازهر والبابا كأذرع دينية لتوجيه الشعب؟

وليه بدل ما يثقفوا الناس بحقوقها وحرياتها، بيحرصوا على نغمة الفاشية الوطنية (مثال: ليلى علوي وحدود مصر - عمرو اديب والظابط بتاعنا....كان ليه من يومين حلقة كوميديا سودا)؟ ومحاولة زق المحاكمات العسكرية وقمع الاعلام و و و ... ؟

اشكرك على اخر جملة دي واقول لك بكل ثقة ان الاجابة هي "الارادة السياسية تريد سحق اي ثقافة موجودة"


لانه ما اسهل قيادة شعب جاهل وشعب مهووس بالدين وشعب يجهل ابسط حقوقه!

السلطة مش هتسيبك تثقف وﻻ تعلم.....وهتفضل انت ف الوضع المزري ده، وهتفضل السلطة تغذي التطرف، وهيستمر الاضطهاد والتمييز ضد الاقباط وذلك كثمن ﻻ مفر منه لاستمرار التعصب والهوس الديني اللازم عشان تعرف تلعب بالشعب وعشان تقبل بالفاسد على انه ارحم شوية من الارهابي....وهيفضلوا يذلونا كده كل فين وفين قرار جمهوري بكنيسة...

زي ما يكونوا بيرمولنا عضمة....والمشكلة ان الاقباط فيهم اللي هيفرح بيها وهينسى انه منتهى الظلم وهضم حقوقه انه يبقى محتاج قرار جمهوري عشان يبني كنيسة

اوعى تفتكر انه هيحارب الارهاب بجد....امال هيخوفك بايه؟ ويخليك تقبله على علاته بايه؟ زي ما مبارك كان بيعمل بالظبط...

والسنتين اللي فاتوا دول هيتعادوا كلهم من اول وجديد ف المستقبل.....وهنفضل في الدايرة دي لحد ما المعارضة المدنية العلمانية تبقى اقوى (اذا ده حصل) والشعب فاق من نفسه....زي ما فرج فودة قال



محدش هيديك حقوقك وﻻ حرياتك.....ﻻزم انت تاخدها بنفسك.....


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الفرق بين رابعة وماسبيرو
ان رابعة حصل عنف مضاد وكانت متبادلة
فين بقى دة حصل فى ماسبيرو 
هنا  فرق بين بين جماعة ارهابية تعشق العنف والدم
وبين تظاهرات يطلق عليها سلمية بحق
ودة ظهر بعد فض اعتصام رابعة وحرق عشرات الكنائس والمدارس المسيحية
 صدعتونا بان الكنائس مليانة سلاح
شوفت السلاح دة فى اقتحام الكنائس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2013)

> انه ما اسهل قيادة شعب جاهل وشعب مهووس بالدين وشعب يجهل ابسط حقوقه!


*ولا حرية لشعب جاهل لانه اساء استخدامها واختار جهلاء يحكمونا 

علموا شعوبكوا وبعدين اديهم الحرية *


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*اليمين الدينى خربها والحكم العسكرى بالنسباله رحمة 

الشعب دا شاف حكم اليمين فرجع مهرولا للجيش وانتهى الامر ومش هتقدر تقنعه بغير الجيش للحكم 

لانه شايف انه اقوى مؤسسة فى بلدنا وانه فى ايده كل شئ

شايف ان وطنيته عالية وهو الوحيد اللى بيحافظ على البلد  
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اليمين الدينى خربها والحكم العسكرى بالنسباله رحمة
> 
> الشعب دا شاف حكم اليمين فرجع مهرولا للجيش وانتهى الامر ومش هتقدر تقنعه بغير الجيش للحكم
> 
> ...


*بالظبط كدا استاذى الغالى 
انااهون عليا اعيش فى حكم عسكرى 
خير لى من يحكم بى الارهاب وقتل الناس
وسفك الدماء والاختطاف والجهل والتخلف
والرجعية وفتاوت متخلفة ...الخ اذا فمرحبا 
بالحكم العكسرى فهوارحم بكثير مما ذكرت*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رائى للحاكم القادم لازم يكون فى توافق تام مع المؤسسة العسكرية وميكونش فى اى تعارض لا فى المصلحة ولا فى الايدولوجية معاه ولا حتى فى المشروع ويكون عنده ادراك تام بثقافة الجيش 

اى تعارض بينهم هيأدى لكوارث 

الفترة دى محتاجة عسكرى متاقعد يقدر يتوافق مع الكل ويكون قوى فى نفس الوقت سياسيا 

انا ارشح مراد موافى مدير المخابرات العامة السابق 
*


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بالظبط كدا استاذى الغالى
> انااهون عليا اعيش فى حكم عسكرى
> خير لى من يحكم بى الارهاب وقتل الناس
> وسفك الدماء والاختطاف والجهل والتخلف
> ...



ده اللي باتكلم عليه يا Apostle


الراجل هيقبل بأي حاجة ومش حاسس ان فيه اي مشكلة او ان المفروض ان فيه احسن من الحكم العسكري


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*لانك مقدمتش مشروع قوى يقارن بيه غير اللى شافه علشان يحس ان فيه افضل

هو شاف حكم دينى وعسكرى عندك مشروع وطنى يقدر يحسس المصريين بالامان يختاروه هما كرهوا حكم الاخوان مباشرة راحوا لجوزهم الاولانى 
*


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لانك مقدمتش مشروع قوى يقارن بيه غير اللى شافه علشان يحس ان فيه افضل
> 
> هو شاف حكم دينى وعسكرى عندك مشروع وطنى يقدر يحسس المصريين بالامان يختاروه هما كرهوا حكم الاخوان مباشرة راحوا لجوزهم الاولانى
> *



بالظبط....

والمشكلة انه مش بس ماتقدمش مشروع...المشكلة اني باتحارب من الجميع ومحدش مديني فرصة اتكلم ع المشروع ده!


الاتنين عارفين كويس اوي ان المعارضة المدنية العلمانية خطر عليهم هم الاتنين.....وبالتالي متحالفين ضدنا دايماً


عشان كده تلاقي حرب دائمة على التيار المدني العلماني.....وللاسف مسيحيين بيشتركوا ف ده رغم ان التيار ده هو الوحيد اللي هيحقق لهم المساواة ويديهم الحرية....زي ما الاقباط بره عايشين حياتهم وواخدين حقوقهم


بس انت صح لانه فعلاً محدش هيسيب لنا الفرصة....ويا اما التيار المدني يغلب العسكر والاخوان لوحده، يا اما هنفضل بين الاتنين دول يلقفونا لبعض


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ده اللي باتكلم عليه يا Apostle
> 
> 
> الراجل هيقبل بأي حاجة ومش حاسس ان فيه اي مشكلة او ان المفروض ان فيه احسن من الحكم العسكري


*انا اهون عليا الحكم العكسرى 
لانك انتا مشفتش اللى انا شفتو بعينا 
ارهابين عاوزين يحكموالبلد ويخربوها 
ارهابين كل شوية يقتلو فى اخوك وصحبك
وجارك ارهابين يختطافو بناتنا 
ويقتلوهم ويغتصبوهم بى ابشع الطرق
ولاجماعة الفتاوى الشيوخ كل شوية 
فتاوى عبارة عن فضيحة 
شيخ يطلعلى على الهواء ويقولك اية قال
اية بول البعير حلال دا التخلف والجهل دا
انا اهون عليا الحكم العكسرى على الاقل يحمينى 
لان عدوناواحد مشترك وهدفنا القضاء علية
ولانك مشفتش اللى حصل لى عائلتى الشهر اللى فات دا
قدام عينى وهما قتلو عمى وضربو بابا وكانويولعوالبيت وحرقوعربيات ومحلات*
*وبالدليل صورة عمى فى توقيعى*


postle.paul قال:


> *لانك مقدمتش مشروع قوى يقارن بيه غير اللى شافه علشان يحس ان فيه افضل
> 
> هو شاف حكم دينى وعسكرى عندك مشروع وطنى يقدر يحسس المصريين بالامان يختاروه هما كرهوا حكم الاخوان مباشرة راحوا لجوزهم الاولانى
> *


*كلامك جميل استاذى الغالى ياريت تراجع كلامى اللى فوق*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متفق معك ..... لكن من سيملئ موقع السيسى كوزير دفاع وكقائد عام للقوات المسلحة ....؟؟؟ وحولنا حشد من الذئاب الذى يريدون نهش جسد المحروسة ...؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]أكيد " السيسى " أدرى برجاله ...و تقع عليه مسئولية أختيار خلفه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا مزنوق فى بوق أقوله لبتاع الحرية البلبوصة  للشعوب الملّط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصر الآن ليست فى حاجة الى رجل مدنى أو عسكرى أو حتى سياسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لسنا فى حاجة الى أحزاب... لاسياسية ولا دينية ولا كهرومغناطيسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حاجة الى رجل " قوى " يملك أدوات الحُكم وأدرى بالجبهة الداخلية للبلد وعلى رأسها ( سيناء ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أضافة الى أحاطته بالسياسة الخارجية ومواطن الضعف والقوة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أكيد " السيسى " أدرى برجاله ...و تقع عليه مسئولية أختيار خلفه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا مزنوق فى بوق أقوله لبتاع الحرية البلبوصة  للشعوب الملّط *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مصر الآن ليست فى حاجة الى رجل مدنى أو عسكرى أو حتى سياسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لسنا فى حاجة الى أحزاب... لاسياسية ولا دينية ولا كهرومغناطيسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حاجة الى رجل " قوى " يملك أدوات الحُكم وأدرى بالجبهة الداخلية للبلد وعلى رأسها ( سيناء ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أضافة الى أحاطته بالسياسة الخارجية ومواطن الضعف والقوة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*محتاجين لإنسان يعلم الشعب: العمل هو الحل*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محتاجين لإنسان يعلم الشعب: العمل هو الحل*


*ياااااااااااااااااااه ....العمل ..!!!!
أحنا نسينا الكلمة دى خلاص
عندك ألف حق فعلاً 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محتاجين لإنسان يعلم الشعب: العمل هو الحل*


*والسيسى هوالامل الوحيد المتبقى  لنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *والسيسى هوالامل الوحيد المتبقى  لنا*



*مش شرط  ..... العسكريين ليس لديهم ثقافة إدارية اقتصادية ..... عشان كده مصر تخلفت اقتصاديا منذ 1952 
لكن في ظل الفوضى الحالية .... لازم شخصية عسكرية هى اللى تحكم .... ونعتبرها مرحلة انتقالية لأربع سنين*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *والسيسى هوالامل الوحيد المتبقى  لنا*


*لا يا أبو سمرة ....الغلط والعيب فينا أحنا ومنظومتنا التواكلية 
الصين حاربت الأفيون بمحاكمات إعدام 
شوف الصين بقت أية دلوقتى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش شرط  ..... العسكريين ليس لديهم ثقافة إدارية اقتصادية ..... عشان كده مصر تخلفت اقتصاديا منذ 1952
> لكن في ظل الفوضى الحالية .... لازم شخصية عسكرية هى اللى تحكم .... ونعتبرها مرحلة انتقالية لأربع سنين*


*اهوعلى الاقل يقدريحمينا من الارهابين 
فى ظل وجود الارهابين يبقى مصر تخرب والمؤسسة
العكسرية هتنهار لو فضلوالارهابين موجودين
وتقريبا انسب شخصية للرئاسة حاليا وهواحمد شفيق
لانة اساس نجح فى الانتخابات ولكن الاخوان زور الاوراق *
*وتفتكر مين انسب شخصية اقتصادية يا بابا*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يا أبو سمرة ....الغلط والعيب فينا أحنا ومنظومتنا التواكلية
> الصين حاربت الأفيون بمحاكمات إعدام
> شوف الصين بقت أية دلوقتى
> *​


*هو اية الافيون دا اصلان*
*مش لما نخلص من مووووال جماعةالاخوان الارهابين دول الاول
مين عالم الايام هتودينا فين*
*ولو على العيب والغلط فينا 
يبقى من باب الاولة نصلح انفسنا قبل
ما نصلح غيرنا*


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا اهون عليا الحكم العكسرى
> لانك انتا مشفتش اللى انا شفتو بعينا
> ارهابين عاوزين يحكموالبلد ويخربوها
> ارهابين كل شوية يقتلو فى اخوك وصحبك
> ...



الحكم العسكري مش هيحميك....بالعكس هيحافظ عليه عشان يفضل عندك سبب تخاف فتختاره


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> الحكم العسكري مش هيحميك....بالعكس هيحافظ عليه عشان يفضل عندك سبب تخاف فتختاره


*الحكم العكسرى جوة مصر
عكس اللى برا مصر
بالعكس هيمينا ومش هيحافظ على الارهاب 
بدليل الشغل اللى بيعملو فى سيناء وعدد مناطق تانية
واللى تحب تحكم علية من غير ما تشوفة بعينيك
تبقى مخطى اخى العزيز*


----------



## Marina coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ناصريه حتى النخاع 
شايفه فى سياده الفريق اول عبد الفتاح صوره من خالد الذكر الزعيم ناصر
بس ماسكه نفسى من الوقوع فى غرامه زى باقى الشعب بالقوه عشان مش بحب تأليه الاشخاص
بمنتهى الامانه مش شايفه اى حد على الساحه حاليا يصلح رئيس الا ابن الزعيم ناصر ( السيسى ) لكن مش عاوزه احرقه 

ملحوظه ابى الغالى صوت صارخ ,, اولا وحشتنى يا ابويا و يا رب تكون بألف خير
ثانيا : بدايه تخلف الاقتصاد المصرى مكانتش سنه 1952 ( بالذات ) *


----------



## grges monir (4 أكتوبر 2013)

السيسى افضل مكان لة حاليا هو وزير الدفاع لكى يظل درع هذا الوطن
ترشح السيسى للرئاسة ارى انة سوف يكون سلبا بشدة
عموما  فى خطاب اكتوبر السيسى اعلن انة لن يترشح وبهذا قفل الباب على القيل والقال فى هذا الموضوع
خلال هذة الفترى  نريد ان نبحث ونحلل من يصلح لمصر لادراة  هذة الفترة


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش انا هرد على اجزاء من المشاركة ديه علشان مش نشتت الموضوع تانى وكده المناقشة ديه تخلص لاننا مش هنوصل لحاجة 



> 1- عشان كده صلحتها وحطيت وجهة نظر واحدة...في هذه الحالة هي وجهة نظر السلطة القائمة الآن وبيرددها بشكل كبير الاقباط


مين السلطة القائمة انشاء الله ؟ هو لما حصلت ثورة يونيو كان لسه فيه سلطة قائمة علشان نردد اللى بتقوله ؟ انا شوفت بعينى الاعداد اللى نزلت رافضة النظام والجيش لانه جيش البلد نفذ مطالب الناس بس كده , ديه بقا محتاجة سلطة قائمة تقول وانا اردد وراها زى العبيطة ؟ 
انت مش بتكلم عيال صغيرين ياجونى , احنا بردو عندنا عقل وبنوزن الامور بنفسنا مش بنردد ورا حد 

اقباط مين اللى بيرددوه ؟ ليه انت مش بتشوف المسلمين بيقولو ايه ؟ لا يكون كل اللى نزلو فى يونيو اقباط بس ؟ والمسلمين بيقولو نفس الكلام ونفس الاستنتاجات 
والاجانب اللى بيقولو الكلام ده اقباط بردو ؟
وبعدين مالهم الاقباط ؟ مش بنى ادمين بردو وعندهم مخ يميزو بيه ؟
هو اى حاجة بيقولوها لازم تبقا غلط يعنى ؟ 

 



> 2- انا قلت لك ممكن تكوني بتقري في الواشنطن بوست ويكونوا ناقلين وجهة نظر السيسي مثلاً! مش ﻻزم تفتحي القناة الاولى يا نانسي


انت افترضت الحاجات ديه منين ؟ يعنى انت افترضت مع نفسك انا بتفرج على ايه من غير ما انا اقول وجاى بتناقشنى فيها كأنها واقع ؟  







> حلو السؤال ده اوي.....انا بقى باشوف من كله....مش باصدق واحد بس فيهم.....وبالتالي مصادري اعلى لاني باشوف وجهات النظر كلها....حتى مواقع الاخوان باخش عليها اتفرج
> 
> وعلى فكرة، من واقع متابعتي، انصحك بالبي بي سي والواشنطن بوست كاكتر مصدرين عندهم مصداقية


بجد ؟انت بقا عرفت ازاى انى مش بشوف كله وبالتالى حددت ان مصادرك اعلى ؟ انت قاعد معايا ؟ انت بتفترض انى بتفرج على حاجات معينة منك لنفسك 
هل انا قولت انا بتفرج على ايه اصلا ؟ وهل انا قولت انى مش بتفرج على كله وحتى مواقع الاخوان بردو ؟
هتقولى كلامك مطابق للاعلام المصرى ؟ وانت كلامك مطابق لقناة الجزيرة ورغم كده انا مفترضتش انت بتتفرج على ايه , غير لما انت قولت مش من عندى 
BBC وواشنطون بوست ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههه بس ياجونى ربنا يخليك 

 





> حلو....بس انا بقى لقيت تفسير ابسط ومش بيفترض مؤامرة او لعبة، وبياخد في الاعتبار مصلحة كل طرف ايه وادواته ايه واهدافه ايه، وبيغلط فين...
> 
> وطبيعي نطبق Ockham's razor


وليه ابسط ؟ وفين المصالح فى اللى انت بتقوله ؟ فين مصالح امريكا ؟ 
وفين مصالح اسرائيل وامنها فى المنطقة ؟ 
وليه ميكونش فيه مؤامرة ؟ ما السياسة كلها مؤامرات ايه الجديد ؟
مش امريكا بدو تأمرت على الاتحاد السوفيتى لغاية ما جابت اجله ؟ 

او يعنى شاركت فى سقوطه  






> 1- التعريفات دي علمية، فطبيعي تكون محددة ودقيقة


مفيش حاجة علمية فى السياسة , وانا اصلا لا اقتنع بالسياسة كعلم لانها هى وتعريفاتها بتتغير حسب المصالح , وكمان مش لازم التزم بالمصطلح الحلو الكيوت المحطوط فى الكتب لانه كله بيبقا حسب المصالح 
 




> 3- الجيش ايام مبارك استلم السلطة ضمن شرعية الرئيس.....ولو ان ده غير دستوري على ما افتكر لكن الرئيس برضو هو اللي فوضهم.....30 يونيو بقى الجيش خدها عافية..استيلاء على السلطة من دماغه


بجد الجيش فى يناير استلم السلطة من مبارك فكده مبقاش انقلاب ؟
طيب واستلمها ليه اساسا ؟ مش مبارك ده ابن الجيش اصلا وحسب منصبه هو القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة ؟
يعنى منطقيا كان المفروض الجيش يوقف جنبه ضد الشعب 
ولو كان عمل كده ولا كنا هنخلص من مبارك ولا 100 سنة لقدام 
تقدر تقولى الجيش موقفش مع مبارك ليه وانقلب فعليا عليه ؟
عارف ليه هما اتقلبو عليه ؟ علشان مكانوش عايزين مشروع التوريث لجمال مبارك 
فهما كان ممكن يوقفو معاه بس رفضو , اذا هما انقلبو عليه لانهم رضيو يستلمو السلطة منه مع ان ده مش دستورى 
:99:


فى يونيو الجيش لم يستلم السلطة اصلا لكن اتسلمت دستوريا لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية وده الصح 
الحاجة التانية لو كان الجيش فى يونيو انحاز للسلطة كانت هتبقا حرب اهليه فعلية وكانت البلد هتتدمر ووظيفة الجيش انه يحمى الامن القومى للبلد , لان مع خروجكل الناس ديه ضد النظام لو كان النظام قعد بالعافية كانت هتبقا دم ومتنساش الاخوان نفسهم مسلحين 
ده غير ان الجيش بحكم موقعه كان شايف ان مصر بتتباع واجزاء منها رايحة لناس تانية كده واحنا قاعدين 
سينا رايحة لمش عارفه مين , وحلايب رايحة لمين وحاجات مصايب 
فأذا الجيش هنا مش بيتعامل مع نظام مرفوض من الشعب فقط 
انما بيتعامل مع خيانات ومؤامرات على اراضى البلد اللى هو الحامى الاول ليها , ده غير تخابر وتجسس وبلاوى سودة 
فكان لازم يتدخل لحماي البلد 
لكنه معملش كده الا لما الناس كلها نزلت وقالت انا مش عايزة النظام 
فأمنيا ياجونى لازم الجيش ينحاز للاغلبية من الشعب 
لكن لو كان نزل فى يوينو 100 الف واحد ولا نص مليون حتى , كان الجيش هيقدر يعمل اى حاجة ؟ لا طبعا 
وساعتها كان هيبقا انقلاب فعلا 






> 4- امريكا اصلاً حتى هذه اللحظة ما قالتش علناً ان ده انقلاب عشان ما تضطرش تقطع المعونة وتبوظ كامب ديفيد


كللللللللللللل ده ومقالتش انه انقلاب ؟ وهى لازم تقولها باللفظ ؟
كفاية انها مكانتش معترفة بيونيو زى ما اعترفت بيناير 
مع ان يونيو اقوى من يناير , لكن طبعا لان الموضوع فى يناير كان مع مصلحتها جريت تعترف بيه 
جه يونيو بقا خربلها خططها الجهنمية , يبقا هتعترف بيه ازاى ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلهم عند الله واحد و كلهم زبالة و البرادعي حليف الفاشية الدينيه  الا و هي الاخوان و ان  لم يكن حليفهم فاقل ما يقال انه متعاطف مع الفاشية...ان كنا نريد التكلم عن الحرية و الديموقراطيه فاي حرية نبغيها سوف نجدها في الفاشيه! في اوروبا من تعاطف مع النازي عزل و لم يتكلم حينها احد عن الديموقراطيه لانهم عارفين يعني ايه نازيه و فاشيه و احنا هنا المتعاطفين مع الفاشية او علي الاقل متعاطفين معاها بنبرر لهم التبريرات كلها...معلش يا اخ جوني يمكن المصريين فعلا يكونوا زي ما بتقول فيهم بس مش كلهم وحياتك لان ليه فيه شويه عندهم مخ حتي لو كانت ست زيي...لسه فيه بشر عندها مخ برضك و مخنا بيقولنا بلاش عوطف جياشه و انحياز و نبدي مصلحتنا اجدي و للاسف حضرتك يالي بتنتقد المصريين ماشي ورا عواطفك زيهم تمام في كل حاجه ...خساره انك اتفصلت و الحمد لله انك اتفصلت لاني لو كنت شاركت في المواضيع بالنقاش لممكن كنت اترميت برا انا كمان عشان انا بحب اتكلم بصراحه انا كمان....*

*كلهم زباله و كلهم عند الله واحد و كله عند العرب صابون و ربنا يتولانا برحمته بقي و يفرجها من عنده زي ما فرجها في تمشيه محمد طرشي...و احنا فعلا محتاجين نكون دوله مؤسسات و يكون كل رئيس صلاحياته مهمشه زي عدلي   كدا و كل مؤسسه يكون لها قانون صارم تمشي نفسها بيه منعا لسيطره فصيل من تاني او بهلوان زي محمد طرشي او ديكتاتور طامع في المال و الحكم في اخر سنين حكمه زي مبارك...*

*ربنا يدبر ولا السماء تدبر ولا زي ما حضرتك ما بتؤمن بقي! ...مين عارف بقي*

*يالا سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انتى حطيتى ايدك على النقطة الاساسية ياتروث 
وهو ده اللى بنحاول نوصله من الصبح 
هل فيه ديموقراطية مع الارهابيين ؟ فيه ديموقراطية مع ناس بتتجسس على البلد وعندها قضايا تخابر مع دول تانية 
المفروض ان الشعب والجيش كانو يوقفو يتفرجو على مصر وهى بتتباع اراضيها حته حته ؟ 
ولو ده حصل كان التاريخ هيرحم الجيش اللى احنا بنلومه دلوقتى ؟
كان هيرحمه على تخاذله فى الحفاظ على اراضى الدولة اللى هو الحامى الاول ليها ؟
مش ديه وظيفة اى جيش فى اى دولة بتحترم نفسها بردو ؟ 
هو اى مصطلح احطه فى اى حته واى موقف ولا على حسب الوضع اللى احنا قدامه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *كلهم عند الله واحد و كلهم زبالة ..........*​


*ع البركة ...

:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*من هم تيار السني الوهابي اللي امريكا سلطته على سوريا!؟
تكونش دول الخليج؟ ماهو مش معقول لما الخليج كله يقف بجنب العسكر في مصر
يكون الحبيب القريب ولما يقف مع الشعب سوريا تيار وهابي !


الله اكبر ايران بتهدد امن اسرائيل اشلون؟ متى حاربت
 او هددت اسرائيل ياروز؟ تعرفين شو شي الوحيد اللي عملته؟ 
دعم حماس نكايه في دول العربيه المختلفه مع حماس 
وبتحرضهم على التحرش باسرائيل وهي تعرف ان 
موازيين القوى مختلفه وبتتبرى منهم عند اول ردة 
فعل اسرائيليه ما عمرها اطلقت صاروخ على اسرائيل


تكونش الجمله .. امريكا شيطان الاكبر هي اللي حتهدد امن اسرائيل؟

وعلى فكره من كم يوم اتصلو ببعض اوباما ورئيس ايران الجديد حسن روحاني
وتفاهمو مع بعض وشكلو كده حسن حيبيع بشار الاسد
لان الملك عبدالله وجهه له دعوه لاداء فريضة الحج
والملك مايهرول عبث

مش بقلك اصدقاء

ما تصدقيش ياروز الكلام والشو الاعلامي والتهديدات الكلام ببلاش
والعبره بالافعال 

الزبده

مو صحيح ان امريكا سلطت احد على ايران او سوريا

وبالنسبه لسوريا مادري وش هو التهديد اللي كانت تشكله على اسرائيل
ده حتى بشار نسى ان له اراضي محتله ماعمرها سوريا هددت احد
حنقول ذاك التصريح وذاك التهديد؟ نقول نبغي فعل مو كلام
ترى اقدر اقول راح اجيب روز من 
شعرها وامسح به بلاط المنتدى ههههه
 لكن هل نفذت تهديد؟ وهل بتهديدحكون 
بطله تحسب لها الست ايريني الف حساب هههههه

.............

على فكره عشان محدش يوسوس له ابليس ان هيوف طائفيه
وبتكره ايران عشانهم شيعه احب اقلهم مسبقا استريحو يرحمكم الله
انا اقول حقائق فقط 

*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اهل فيه ديموقراطية مع الارهابيين ؟ فيه ديموقراطية مع ناس بتتجسس على البلد وعندها قضايا تخابر مع دول تانية
> 
> تقصدى مين ياديزرت ؟


----------



## Marina coptic (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Desert Rose قال:
> 
> 
> > اهل فيه ديموقراطية مع الارهابيين ؟ فيه ديموقراطية مع ناس بتتجسس على البلد وعندها قضايا تخابر مع دول تانية
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*قالت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي، النائب السابق لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية، إنها أول من يطالب بترشيح الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي، لرئاسة الجمهورية ، مؤكدة أن "مصر بحاجة إلى رجل دولة يعي قضايا الأمن القومي في هذه المرحلة، وهو هذا الرجل لهذه المرحلة".*


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كمان غيرت رأيى  .. انا سوف اطالب الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى بترشيح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية و متأكدة اذا رشح نفسه هيكون هو رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية


----------

